# List of the best Rom hacks!!!



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

( Many thanks to Cosmo2389 for making a nice banner!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
Lets go over a few things:_
Well lets go over a few things.These hacks were not made by me!This is a list of hacks for many games,but mostly nes&snes games.If you see anything amazing tell me,and I will add it to the list,and give you credit for mentioning it.Soon when we make a large list I will put them all in one folder,and host it on megaupload._*If there are any broken links please report it to me,or if there is anything amazing I did not mention please report it.I will update the list every two days with your contributions.*_


Tools that are needed:


Spoiler



A good dump of whatever
IPS Patcher for Linux(Thanks to Arctic_Flame for mentioning it)
IPS Patcher for Windows and DOS
IPS Patcher for MAC
Snes emulators can be found here 


 

Nes(Nintendo Entertainment System)

Patches that change the game entirely to bring forth a new experience:

Castlevania : Blood Moon


Spoiler



Thanks To Hadrian or should I say Deadrian for mentioning it.
For use with:Castlevania




This is a very difficult game, for master vampire killers only. If you happened upon it by mistake, then run! far far away! wuahaha!



Download


Dragoon X Omega


Spoiler



Thanks to FireEmblemGuy freindly GBAtemper for mentioning it.
Created by:Silver X
For use withragon Warrior (U)




A nation just over a rebellion by thier own psychic soldiers is attacked by an alien being in a giant star ship.The last of the rebels to not have been executed is given a choice: Save the land of Amnethen, or die at the hand of her former master, Lord Vin.


Download


Dragoon X Omega II


Spoiler



Thanks again to FireEmblemGuy our friendly GBAtemper for mentioning it.
Created by:Silver X
For use with:Final Fantasy(U)







A full scale hack of Final Fantasy, nothing remains but the core programming routines. It features all new graphics, music, levels, enemies, text, statistics and more. Think of it as a “Total Conversion” for the NES.Sequel to Dragoon X Omega.


Download


Legend of Zelda: Curse From The Outskirts


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario Bros







Here's a hack that Dr. Mario made in 2003 when Tek Hacks used to be around, he gives SMB a Zelda feel. If you're a Zelda fan, or like Platforms make sure to give this oldie but goodie hack a try. 



Download


Luigi's Chronicles


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario Bros







Now that Ghosts have invaded the Mushroom Kingdom and Mario is gone, Luigi in on an adventure to save the Mushroom Kingdom from his greatest fear. He'll also encounter zombies, Panser plants and the Phantom who makes Luigi's life miserable.


Download


Mario Adventure


Spoiler



Created byahrkDaiz
For use with:Super Mario Bros 3




This is hailed as one of the greatest NES hacks of all time. This Super Mario Brothers 3 hack changes the game right down to the core by tweaking the actual game engine itself!I recommend it!~kais~



Download


 Mario Fantasy Adventure


Spoiler



Created by: Acmlm
For use with: Final Fantasy




Final Fantasy onto a Super Mario Bros. RPG video game. There's new graphics, new text, map hacking, and even some new music!



Download


Mario In: Some Usual Day


Spoiler



Created by: JaSp
For use with: Super Mario Bros. 3







Some usual day isn't so usual after all. This game features enemies from Zelda, Metroid, and Kirby, new power-ups, and a brand-new secret coin system. And yes, that is a fire-ball-chucking Raccoon Mario.



Download


Mega Man C4


Spoiler



For use with:Mega Man 4




This is a redone version of Mega Man 4. All levels have been re-designed.



Download


Mega Man in the Mushroom Kingdom


Spoiler



For use with: Mega Man







Above: Sorry Mega Man, but your sister is in another castle.


Download


Metroid Deluxe


Spoiler



For use with:Metroid







From the author: “This is a 100% complete patch: Most of the map was totally deleted so the game was built again from scratch. Items are moved, puzzles are changed, and there is no such thing as a dead end. It is hard both mentally and physically, but I avoided such design flaws as having to bomb arbitrary points in the floor or placing enemies so that you get smacked in the face on the way in or out of rooms. Metroid fans should love this! It's essentially a brand new NES Metroid game. Also, minor text and graphics hacks were done, but mostly just for packaging purposes, (As in, the title screen was changed, mostly). If you like Metroid at all, you should pick this up!”



Download


Metroid Genocide


Spoiler



For use with:Metroid









> A complete hack of the original Metroid for the NES. This has been in production since the final says of TEK and has undergone many revisions. Many well known members of the hacking community have helped in the creation of this. It was quite the adventure making it, I hope you have quite the adventure playing it.





Download


Super Mario Forever


Spoiler



Thanks to WB3000 our friendly temper for mentioning it!

Hardest mother fucker!
If you think you are good at super mario bros you have not tried this.



Download



Zelda Challenge: Outlands


Spoiler



For use with:The Legend of Zelda






> This is probably the best Zelda hack out there. Almost every single thing possible to modify in the game has been modified. This hack exemplifies the talented individuals in our community. Anybody even remotely interested in ROMhacking should give this one a try!
> 
> The old world map has been completely overwritten by the new one. You are guaranteed not to recognize any locations from the previous game. All location of dungeons and secreats have been changed as well.
> 
> ...





Download


 
Patches for graphics update that has been over various improvements to modernize the entire game:

Final Fantasy Pocket Edition


Spoiler



For use with:Final Fantasy




Lots of minor improvements:
#Some Heroes and Enemies updated
# Buy in Bulk at Item Shops
# B Button Dash
# Lots of graphic tweaks
# Many known bugs fixed
# Bonus Hidden Dungeon



Download


Metroid Pocket Edition


Spoiler



For use with:Metroid




Most graphics updated to look more like Metroid Zero Mission. Other changes (energy, animations) kept minimal so this can be mixed and matched with other level mods.


Download


The Legend of Zelda Pocket Edition


Spoiler



For use with:The Legend of Zelda




100% of graphics updated to look more like Zelda 3/Oracle Series. Other changes (item names) kept minimal so this can be mixed and matched with other level mods.



Download


Super Mario Bros. Pocket Edition


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario Bros




100% of graphics updated to look more like SMB3/SMW. There are no other changes.


Download
here are no other changes, so you can mix and match this with level mods and these other features:
*Mario or Luigi Game
*Poison Mushrooms
*Red Pakkuna Plants?
*Ice Flowers
*Hammer Bros Suit.and powers


Patches for translations:

EarthBound Zero


Spoiler



For use with: Earthbound (J)







In Japan, where it was released in the late 1980's for the Nintendo Famicom system, MOTHER was hugely successful. It sold around 400,000 copies and has spawned dozens of strategy guides, comic books, soundtracks and more.



Download


Fire Emblem Gaiden


Spoiler



Thaks FireEmblemGuy!Again!
Created by:Starwolf_UK
For use with:Fire Emblem Gaiden(J)




Download



Future Soldier: Lios


Spoiler



For use with:Future Soldier: Lios(J)







It´s a mecha strategy-RPG, kinda like Front Mission, sorta maybe. It´s a decent game.



Download


Puyo Puyo


Spoiler



For use with:Puyo Puyo(J)







The puzzler that started it all! It´s Puyo Puyo! Ahh, this game is GREAT. It´s got a standard Tetris-style endless mode, and a puzzle mode which challenges your brain more than your reflexes. Pretty damn good for an NES game! Definately check it out if puzzle games are your thing!


Download


 
Snes(Super Nintendo Entertainment System)

Patches that change the game entirely to bring forth a new experience:

Brutal Mario


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario World

This game has the most astounding bosses ever.Bosses from other games are used.
This is an awesome hack, I was really feeling like I was actually playing the bosses from other games. Even that 4 headed giant Yoshi Hidden Boss was awesome in some way. ASMs are out of normal. This should have taken years to create! The level design is not as bad as people say consider that level hacking has been practiced and enhanced since the first day SMW hacking was started. The hack is not too hard and this is really a good thing.]



Download



Chrono Trigger: Prophet’s Guile


Spoiler



Thanks to distorted.frequency for telling me about it.
For use with:Chrono Trigger




This follows the story of Magus’s rise to power in the Kingdom of Zeal after arriving in 12000 B.C. thanks to the distortion at his lair. In his bid to stop Lavos at the Ocean Palace, Magus must gain the trust of Queen Zeal and abolish all opposition. It’s about two regular Chrono Trigger chapters long, and full of surprises.


Download


Dr.Mario World


Spoiler



Created by: Wario's Hacks
For use with: Super Mario World







Super Mario World with a medical twist. The game features Mario in his classic virus fighting costume. The levels are completely redone as well.


Download


 Legend of Zelda:Parallel Worlds


Spoiler



For use with:The Legend of Zelda:A Link to the Past













Many players have noted an extremely high level of difficulty in Parallel Worlds, compared to that of A Link to the Past.



Download
I Recommend It.~kais~


Legend of Zelda:Samus Edition


Spoiler



For use with:Legend Of Zelda:A Link to the Past







A simple hack in which the sprite for Link is replaced with that of Samus (from the Metroid games)



Download


 Mario is Missing 2: Luigi's New Adventure


Spoiler



Created by: Terence
For use with: Super Mario World







Luigi gets a starring role in this remake which features graphics from Super Mario All-Stars as well as Super Mario World 2. All the levels have been redone in this quest to save Mario.


Download


Mario Kart R


Spoiler



Thanks to Deletable_Man our friendly temper for mentioning it.
For use with:Super Mario Kart










This is a modification of the original Super Mario Kart game for the SNES. It contains all new courses, brand new graphics, altered music and even Kirby as a playable character, replacing toad.



Download


Metroid Legacy 


Spoiler



Thanks to SpaceJump our friendly temper for mentioning it.
Created by:Banana Oyaji
For use with:Super Metroid







This is a complete Super Metroid hack, that alone makes it worth playing. It features new maps, layouts, item placements, and enemy placements. The areas in the beginning are similar to the originals, the farther you advance the more it changes. The difficulty is about the same as the original, and the puzzles are decent.


Download


Ninja Saga


Spoiler



Created by: Nerrd Labs
For use with: Super Mario World







The Ninji Saga really seeks to switch things up a bit by putting you in control of one of Mario's enemies. The game is a very original. And though it runs a bit on the short side, The Ninji Saga is definitely worth a download.


Download


 Panic In The Mushroom Kingdom


Spoiler



Created by: Ghettoyouth
For use with: Super Mario World







This hack is worth playing simply due to its originality! Be warned however that some may find its content offensive. If you are not easily offended, it is hilarious with its use of violent imagery, such as numerous squirming bleeding toads impaled on stakes in a graveyard.


Download


Return to Dinosaur Land


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario World
Thanks to bootmonster our friendly temper for mentioning it.














This is a completely edited version of Super Mario World.All the levels and worlds are new, and some worlds have themes not present in the original game, such as a water world and an ice world.



Download


Super Demo World: The Legend Continues


Spoiler



Created by: FuSoYa
For use with: Super Mario World







What started out as just a demo of what Lunar Magic could do, turned into a full hack of Super Mario World that's complete right to the end. This patch is so expansive it expands the size of the ROM to 48mbits! This truly a great hack!
NOTE: This patch is made for a 48mbit expanded version of Super Mario World. Please use Lunar Expand to expand you Super Mario world ROM before applying this patch as explained in the "readme" file!


Download


Super Mario Bros. Deluxe


Spoiler



Created by: Peter AC
For use with: Super Mario World







This ROM Hack is a completel translation of the original Super Mario Bros using the Super Mario World game engine. All the features of the original game are present, along with a new twist or two along the way.


Download


Super Mario Bros. - The Lost Levels Deluxe


Spoiler



Created by: Peter AC
For use with: Super Mario World







This game is a complete translation of Super Mario Bros. - The Lost Levels using the Super Mario World game engine. The Graphics are styled after Super Mario Bros. 3. And as you can see below, there are a few additions such as the use of Mario's cape and Yoshi.


Download


Super Mario World Yoshi's Island2+


Spoiler



Created by:Golden Yoshi
For use with:Super Mario World:Yoshi's Island







SMW2+ is the first complete mod of SMW2: Yoshi's Island ever. All of the levels have been changed to provide for a new, yet nostalgic, playing experience. If you played and loved the original Yoshi's Island and want an ever bigger challenge than last time, this mod is for you!



Download


Super Mario World Yoshi's Island2+2


Spoiler



Created by:Golden Yoshi
For use with:Super Mario World:Yoshi's Island







What this hack features:
# 50 all-new levels of classic Yoshi's Island design! Journey through 5 worlds to reunite Baby Mario with Baby Luigi.
# Now unlock an Extra and a Secret level by scoring 100% on each world!
# Enhanced Yoshi colors! Every Yoshi now has its own boot colors, as seen in the introduction scene. Plus, two new Yoshi colors, gray and black, for the Extra and Secret levels.
# Pit of 50 Trials, inspired by the Pit of 100 Trials in the Paper Mario series. How many floors can you beat? And what will you win?
# Custom level icons



Download


Super Metroid: Cliffhanger


Spoiler



For use with:Super Metroid

‘Cliffhanger’ has a double meaning. One is the primary focus of wall jumping.
The second is uncovering the truth behind your mission.
For each map station you encounter, you will also receive Chozo Lore.
The canonical storyline is also changed, in that there never was a M1, M2 or SM.
Nor was there ever a Mother Brain.



Download



Super Metroid: Redesign


Spoiler



Best thing ever!
For use with:Super Metroid
Note:This game needs the latest snes9x,and a hardcore metroid gamer NOT a noob.













The Planet Zebes, now bigger than we’ve previously seen it, is filled with many mysteries. Sleeping within the depths of the planet is a secret heavily protected by the last standing symbols of the great Chozo race…
New Features:
* Physics Changes
* New Items
* Abilities
*This hack will blow you away ~kais~



Download


Super Metroid:Zero Suit Samus


Spoiler



Created by:Justin Baily
For use with:Super Metroid




To the disappointment of many, there was no armorless Samus in Super Metroid. But this patch restores that feature- each sprite, and every graphic of Samus has been redrawn by hand to make armorless Samus playable once again.


Download


Ultimate Zombies Ate My Neighbors


Spoiler



Created by: Plinko50000
For use with:Zombies Ate My Neighbors







UZAMN is a complete hack of the SNES game Zombies Ate My Neighbors, with 55 new levels.


Download


Yoshi's Island: Kamek's Revenge


Spoiler



For use with:Yoshi's Island
Instead of screenshots, I'll link the three movies to give a sample of what to expect:



Features:
-54 or whatever brand spanking new levels, ranging from easy difficulty to pretty damn hard difficulty.
-Lengthly levels, ranging from 5 minutes to half an hour (there are plenty of mid-rings, but you can use save states I guess if you get stuck badly)
-The first Yoshi's Island hack to ever have ExGFX, so to speak. All the level icons are edited, and most sprites have slight GFX edits.
-Some slightly tweaked music, but again, that's another thing I lost motivation on.
-And more stuff which I don't remember.



Download



Patches for Translations,Re-translations,and Spoofs:

Chrono Trigger Re-translation


Spoiler



Thanks to distorted.frequency for mentioning it.
For use with:Chrono Trigger




Ozzie's name is originally Vinegar.XD
All dialogue in the game, as well as all lists of items, weapons, armor, locations, etc. have been rendered in English once more. A clearer portrayal of Chrono Trigger as intended by its Japanese creators is now available. It is not the opinion of this project that Ted Woolsey's official translation was bad or insufficient in any way -- only that some essence of the game was lost or altered, given Nintendo of America's censorship standards and the inability of the game to hold all the original text when translated to English.



Download


Clock Tower


Spoiler



For use with:Clock Tower(J)














Clock Tower SFC is the prequel to the game we know in the states as Clock Tower. And while technically "The First Fear" is not the proper subtitle for the game (it doesn´t actually have a subtitle), the game was rereleased for the PlayStation under the title Clock Tower - The First Fear, and I´ll be using that name to differentiate between it and the US version (instead of calling this Clock Tower Zero or some bullshit like that.) You play as Jennifer Simpson, fleeing from the insane psycho killer Bobby Barrows (AKA "the scissorman") in the Barrows Family Mansion. It´s also a puzzle game sort of along the lines of the Discworld games, but the puzzles are a lot less nonsensical  Translation´s complete, have fun!



Download


Final Fantasy IV


Spoiler



For use with:Final fantasy IV(J)
Thanks to FireEmblemGuy our friendly temper for mentioning it.







Final Fantasy IV was released here in the States as Final Fantasy II, and was the game to firmly establish Square as an RPG force to be reckoned with. Sadly though, the release was plagued by censors, edits, and a pretty godawful translation. Later Squaresoft rereleased FFIV in the States for Playstation as part of Final Fantasy Chronicles, complete, uncensored, and retranslated. Making an SNES translation kind of unnecessary in this day and age. But honestly, before that came along, how else were you supposed to check out the super-cool Programmer's Room? That's right.

You play the part of Cecil, commander of the Baron's airship fleet, known as the Red Wings. You've served your king faithfully over the years, but recently he's been acting weird and demanding that you retrieve the Crystals from all over the world, and by using any means necessary. Cecil questions the king's judgement and is stripped of his command. What follows is a pretty nifty (and kinda weird) tale of good vs. evil, with some love and loss thrown into the mix. Granted, it's not the first FF game to have a decent plot, but it's the first to be a good game along with that.

FFIV was the last truly traditional Final Fantasy game, with all the characters learning specific skills when they reached a certain level. Just like Dragon Quest! These days the game may not look like much (admit it, the graphics aren't too hot except for all the cool Mode7 stuff), but the gameplay is engaging, and the story keeps you playing. And the soundtrack is pretty sexy as well.



Download


Final Fantasy VI


Spoiler



For use with:Final Fantasy(J)
Thanks to FireEmblemGuy our friendly temper for mentioning it.







The Japanese version of Final Fantasy III. Or the Japanese version of Final Fantasy VI, if you played the Playstation version. Between this and FF3US, the only big difference is the title screen. Anything else is just nitpicking in the translation itself. Though I admit, Pearl instead of Holy was kind of weird. But, whaddaya going to do.

When this game first came out over here, the only chance I got to play it was on my friend's SNES when I was housesitting for him and his family while they were on vacation. There weren't any open save slots, though, and I didn't want to risk deleting one that had important stuff on it, so every day I played through the game as far as I could without saving. The farthest I got was the Lete River. Not too far, but not bad for an afternoon's work. I was absolutely enthralled by the game's story, and characters, and graphical excellence. Once SNES9x was released for the first time, I played through it again on my roommate's computer (with sound even) and got to the Floating Continent. Again, great stuff.

Once I bought Final Fantasy Anthology and was set and determined to finish the game, I realized something. While the story is decent, and the characters all have slightly more personality than most RPG characters (with notable exceptions), after the Floating Continent the game does a complete 180 on play style. Instead of following the story, you're now given full control to go wherever you want in your shiny new (old) airship, and the developers expect the gameplay to carry the game until the final dungeon. And it doesn't.

Eventually you discover Espers (or Phantom Beasts, or whatever), which work a lot like your equipment in Final Fantasy IX: in battles you get points that go to your Esper. Once your Esper reaches 100% in a particular area, your character gets a certain magic spell. The problem is, (almost) any character can equip any Esper. What the hell is the badass royal martial artist doing casting Ultima? And why can he do it just as easily as the half-esper magic user? Eventually, all that distinguishes the characters from each other is their special moves. And honestly, why would you ever not have Edgar and Sabin in your party? Granted, the whole cookie-cutter aspect isn't as bad as FFVII, but unlike FFVII, running around in dungeons, fighting monsters and solving simple puzzles, just isn't any fun. It's enjoyable at first, but by the end all the game's faults just end up being intolerable. Playing through it becomes a chore, and eventually you'll say to hell with getting the cool Espers and items, let's just fight the stupid boss already.

So in short, play until you get to the Floating Continent. You'll enjoy it more. Granted, the story and graphics are great, and the soundtrack is easily in the all-time 10 best ever, but it's hard to say whether or not having to suffer through the actual game is worth it.



Download


Fire Emblem 3-5 Translations


Spoiler



Thanks to FireEmblemGuy as his name describes it all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FE3: Mystery of the Emblem(SNES): Credits to RPGuy96, VincentASM, Cleteromagos, and AceNoctali
Patch: http://people.rit.edu/~zmb0386/Fe3.zip

FE4: Genealogy of the Holy War(SNES): Credits to j2e Translations, Twilkitri.
Patch: http://rapidshare.com/files/74568543/Fe3.zip.html

FE5: Thracia 776(SNES): ...I'm not sure who credits go to, other than Shaya.
Patch: http://theintensity.com/shaya/fe/FE5_Patch_0006.7z


Front Mission: Gun Hazard


Spoiler



For use with:Front Mission: Gun Hazard(J)






















Front Mission - Gun Hazard, is a mecha sidescroller, and spiritual successor to the Assault Suits series of which you may recognize Assault Suits Valken/Cybernator and Assault Suits Leynos/Target Earth.


Download


Rockman & Forte


Spoiler



For use with:Rockman & Forte(J)







The latest mainstream Megaman game (i.e. non-derivative X series, Battle Network series, and so on), Rockman & Forte was released in 1998 for the SNES, after the release of Megaman 8 on the Playstation.


Download


Star Ocean Translation


Spoiler



Created byeJap
For use with:Star Ocean(J)































A must play.Nuff seen.



Download


Tales of Phantasia Translation


Spoiler



Created byeJap
For use with:Tales of Phantasia














Tales of Phantasia is a Super Nintendo RPG by Namco that came out in Japan in 1995. In January of 2001, the fan based English translation was released by DeJap Translations. This made it possible for us to experience Tales of Phantasia completely in English via video game emulation. Tales of Phantasia was the first RPG for the SNES to feature a full J-Pop song and tons of voice acting. Not only that, the battle system is none like anyone had experienced before. They take place in a separate battle sequence like in any other RPG, but it plays like a 2D version of Secret of Mana. Tales of Phantasia was never officially released in North America because they felt RPGs weren't popular enough at the time and that it wouldn't be worth it.
Text Translation:


Download
Text&Voice Translation:


Download


Patches for Improvements and Modifications:

Chrono Trigger


Spoiler



Chrono Trigger Coliseum
This ROM hack adds a Final Fantasy 7 style coliseum to 2300 A.D.
Chrono Trigger HardType
One of the fans who complained about the game being too easy? Try this on for size.
Level Zero
Level Zero changes up certain elements of Chrono Trigger to make the game's mechanics more fluid and interesting. It does not specifically make the game easier or harder.
Zeal Battle
Want to take on Magus, Queen Zeal, AND Schala in a massive battle? Chickenlump has made it possible!Just walk into Gato's Exhibit to initiate battle.


Control Freak


Spoiler



Fore use with:Super Metroid










This small hack only changes the control setup for the game, to something closer to the newer GBA Metroid games. The opening Options menus have been altered to show the new controls for the game. Item pickup messages and Japanese text have not been altered however.

Control Changes

* Run is now toggleable between Run and Walk.
* Moonwalk has been deleted, and the setting is now used to toggle Auto Run.
* Aim Up is now the only aim button, ‘Aimlock’. Holding it will make Samus aim at a certain angle, and aim higher or lower if you tap up or down.
* Samus also has the ability to run and aim straight up at the same time now.
* Select Item is still used to select missiles, super missiles, power bombs, or the grapple beam. It no longer selects X-ray, which now has its own button. Items that are empty can be selected, but of course will not be used. Beams can still be used at any time, even when missiles and super missiles are selected.
* Item cancel has also been removed, as it now activates the x-ray scope.
* Aim Down has become Brandish, which, when held, will toggle between Beams and the item currently selected. This is somewhat… abusable.
* Smile Beams can be charged and remain charged while you fire missiles, but you still have to wait for cooldown till you can release a charged shot, or else you’ll just waste your charge.
* Powerbomb attacks are also now easy to control, just tap Brandish when you want to trigger them.
* Spinjump controls have also been improved a bit - Walljumping should be a bit easier on a d-pad, and Samus will fire in the direction you’re pressing instead of just forward, if you press fire.
* The controls are configurable to ANY combination. Aim is not limited to L and R.



Download


Super Mario World: Graphics Hack


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario World







A complete overhaul of SMW, replacing eveything with GFX from SMB3. This hack is meant to be used as a base for other hacks.



Download


Yoshi’s Island: Yoshi Color Fix


Spoiler



For use with:Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island




This simple hack gives the Yoshis the colors they had in the introduction and official artwork, namely the different boot colors and darker brown Yoshi.



Download


 

GBA(Gameboy Advance)

Patches that change the game entirely to bring forth a new experience:

The Legend of Lonk


Spoiler



For use with: LOZ:Minish Cap




This is a hack which only changes the sprites colors.
Black Link=Win



Download


Pokemon: Shiny Gold


Spoiler



For use with: Fire Red (U)
Author: Zel




Remake of Pokemon Gold.More on this at the PokeCommunity




Download


Sonic the Fighter


Spoiler



For use withragon Ball Advance Adventure.







Sonic can fight?



Download


 


GBA Section soon to come
More hacks soon to come
Suggestions and feedback is welcome~
Whats with the light blue and purple font.needs change.very scary.
Many,many thanks to SpaceJump,and FireEmblemGuy.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 24, 2008)

Do we have to make a link for them? I know some hacks but I can't link because there's a rom there too. >_>

Chrono Trigger: Prophet's Guile.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger: Prophet’s Guile is another extensive hack, and by the same people behind Crimson Echoes. This follows the story of Magus’s rise to power in the Kingdom of Zeal after arriving in 12000 B.C. thanks to the distortion at his lair. In his bid to stop Lavos at the Ocean Palace, Magus must gain the trust of Queen Zeal and abolish all opposition. It’s about two regular Chrono Trigger chapters long, and full of surprises.
> 
> Chrono Trigger Retranslation.
> 
> ...



EDIT: I know some more but I haven't played them so I wouldn't know if they were any good...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Do we have to make a link for them? I know some hacks but I can't link because there's a rom there too. >_>
> 
> Chrono Trigger: Prophet's Guile.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that just give me the name.Ill find them and host them on my MegaUpload account.


----------



## whatsa (May 24, 2008)

Super Mario Forever (the rom in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTUYsW0OqA0) is actually a pretty good challenge for short plays (I can't even beat 1-2). I don't want to post the rom though for the obvious legal reasons.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

whatsa said:
			
		

> Super Mario Forever (the rom in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTUYsW0OqA0) is actually a pretty good challenge for short plays (I can't even beat 1-2). I don't want to post the rom though for the obvious legal reasons.


I don't post roms.Only patches there is a difference.Anyways super mario forever is a flash game.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 24, 2008)

Metroid Legacy is a great Super Metroid hack. The 2nd best after Redesign.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Metroid Legacy is a great Super Metroid hack. The 2nd best after Redesign.


Thanks for the heads up.I will go fetch it right now.I remember playing it a while back,but I never completed it.


----------



## whatsa (May 24, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Anyways super mario forever is a flash game.



I refer to the SMB hack for NES, not the shitty flash game. I think the SMB hack really has a japanese name, but people seem to call it Super Mario Forever.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

whatsa said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I am going to do nes games soon.Thanks for the heads up. (8
Right now I am focusing on snes hacks,but when I get to nes hacks I will put that in.Thanks


----------



## B-Blue (May 24, 2008)

WOW! thanks I've been looking for Super Metroid ZSS and finally found it here


----------



## Twiffles (May 24, 2008)

Pokemon: Shiny Gold 
GBA hack of Pokemon: Fire Red (U)
By: Zel










Patch Download
LunarIPS Patcher


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 24, 2008)

Just wondering, what's the latest version of Shiny Gold? I haven't checked since October...

As for hacks, you can't miss the two Dragoon X Omega hacks, or at the very least II. The first one is a complete overhaul of the original Dragon Warrior for the NES, while the sequel is applied to the Final Fantasy rom. Applied to (U) roms, I believe.

DXO: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1/
DXOII: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/143/

If you're looking for retranslations, there are some for FFIV and VI that make the SNES iterations easier to read(apply them to the (J) rom):

FFIV: http://www.romhacking.net/trans/352/
FFVI: http://www.romhacking.net/trans/697/


----------



## Twiffles (May 24, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Just wondering, what's the latest version of Shiny Gold? I haven't checked since October...


v5


----------



## lukereeve (May 24, 2008)

Excellent thread I always want to know what the best hacks are.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 24, 2008)

woot? unarmoured samus?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 24, 2008)

@B-Blue:Yes I know ZSS is pretty cool.

@FireEmblemGuy:Thanks!

@Twifflesokemon Shiny Gold is available on GBATemp.I wasn't going to do gba hacks only nes,snes hacks,but if I find a reasonable amount I will include them.

@lukereeve:Yes this is a pretty good list,and each hack I have played is amazing

@dawn.wan:Yes at least she has cloths on.

I am focusing on snes hacks right now,but can't find anything good,because I have listed alot so far.If you can find something let me know.

Soon I will start a list of the best nes hacks.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

I watched the craziest thing today!It was a smw hack and there was a topic about it.It was insane if anybody can find something like that tell me.
Oh and I can't find anymore good snes hacks....bummer.Will probably start adding the best nes games.


----------



## Jokiz (May 25, 2008)

Ehm, how much does Shiny gold actually cover? Is it a finished project?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> Ehm, how much does Shiny gold actually cover? Is it a finished project?


It covers the entire game,and could easily pass for an official "Pokemon Gold Remake",and it's a finished project.

Edit:My mistake,and apologies.It is not complete yet,but it does cover alot.


----------



## Scathraax (May 25, 2008)

Chaos Complex
Crazy stupid, parody ROM hack.
No matter what, you'll never run out of "WTF WAS THAT!?!?" moments in this "crappy" ROM hack.

Super Demo World: The Legend Continues
Uh. Maze. Ing.

You've covered just about everything else I can think of.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> Chaos Complex
> Crazy stupid, parody ROM hack.
> No matter what, you'll never run out of "WTF WAS THAT!?!?" moments in this "crappy" ROM hack.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will add these soon.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 25, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Jokiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no. Shiny Gold is up to Beta5, and is still in progress. So far it covers up to Fushia City in Kanto, and there's still a lot of bugs to be worked out. And there's quite a few changes from the original.

EDIT: Original Dev topic. Last edit was an update yesterday.
http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=100537
No roms here, if you're wondering.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh,and I thought it was done silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .I only played until the elite-four so I thought it was complete.Is it still being worked on?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 25, 2008)

I'm not really sure what to qualify it as apart from piratey goodness, but SOMARI deserves an honorable mention here.  

Sonic gameplay.
With Mario.
On the NES.  

With of course about as much difficulty to last you a lifetime due to programming or just the sheer horridness of the game.  I have no idea how long it lasts as I have a hell of a time getting through just Green Hill as it is.  

I'm not sure if SM:ZSS is the same as Super Justin Bailey, but if not throw that on the list.  Samus in an original sprite of her in a two-piece bikini.  =P  The game apart from that is unchanged.  

Personally amazed with some of these hacks just from the looks of them.  I used to be a part of a Sonic hacking community way long ago, and one of the more notable hacks was Project Shadow, basically sticking Shadow into Sonic 1 and then completely changing the levels and difficulty.  Apart from those, I don't really know of anything else...

Edit:  Oh yeah, not that it really counts, but there's apparently a hack for StarFox 2 that makes it seem more like a full and finished game.  In English, none of the debug info, etc.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 25, 2008)

Links to hacks world be appreciated, and I'm fairly sure Justin Bailey simply did one Samus hack, which he already posted; Zero Suit Samus is apparently what Brawl noobs call it(no offense, kais, I don't even know where you found it.)

As for Shiny Gold, yes, there's development going on, but the author has other things to do, and the remake is a daunting task, so it's going fairly slowly. However, he posted a vid of a new 'minigame' being added in to the hack just a couple days ago, so we know there's something going on, anyways.

Now, for more kickass hax(maybe translations? I might add some must-play translations later, if you don't mind, or maybe branch into a separate topic) :
FF3usHT: http://www.zophar.net/hacks/files/ff3usht.rar -difficulty patch for FFVI including new spells/items/monsters.

Super Demo World: http://www.zophar.net/hacks/files/smb7.zip -The predecessor to the above SDW: The Legend continues.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 25, 2008)

Super Mario World: Hell Edition
Another hard SMW hack themed with hell in mind. Very challenging...
http://www.zophar.net/hacks/files/smwhelle10.zip


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

zophar.net woot!
i found that website back in 98 when i first discovered console emulation on pc


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Links to hacks world be appreciated, and I'm fairly sure Justin Bailey simply did one Samus hack, which he already posted; Zero Suit Samus is apparently what Brawl noobs call it(no offense, kais, I don't even know where you found it.)
> 
> As for Shiny Gold, yes, there's development going on, but the author has other things to do, and the remake is a daunting task, so it's going fairly slowly. However, he posted a vid of a new 'minigame' being added in to the hack just a couple days ago, so we know there's something going on, anyways.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I included Dragon X Omega&Dragon X Omega II.It's really hard to provide links,because almost all of them include &oms,but when I am done I will include all the sites that I used...that does nor include roms.Zephars includes &oms,but is also includes a great amount of hacks.Anyways thanks for the help.I would update this list faster,but I have exams for the next week and so.So I spend my time studying.Translations will soon be included,but wasn't FF IV and VI ported to the GBA in english,Or wait my bad  I have not played many FF are the translations for the SNES,or for the GBA.


----------



## Hadrian (May 25, 2008)

Super Mario Odyssey (Hack of Super Mario World SNES)
http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=showhack&id=54

Evil Dead (Hack of Zelda II NES)
http://www.i-mockery.com/romhacks/evil-dead/

Castlevania : Blood Moon (Hack of Castlevania NES)
http://inverteddungeon.com/redrum/hacks.htm


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Super Mario Odyssey (Hack of Super Mario World SNES)
> http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=showhack&id=54
> 
> Evil Dead (Hack of Zelda II NES)
> ...


Thanks Hadrian!!
I will add these as soon as I am done studying for my exam tomorrow!!
Oh,and by the way do you think you can get this stickied.It can be very helpful to many people!!


----------



## Hadrian (May 25, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best ask someone in blue, red or green.  Us Podcast folk have no powers.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Update: all downloads are no longer megaupload downloads.
They are now all Direct Downloads.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 25, 2008)

kais, do you need screenshots for Metroid Legacy? If so just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I have like 10 other Super Metroid hacks and some Metroid (NES) hacks. Do you want their names?


----------



## pasc (May 25, 2008)

nice hacks


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> kais, do you need screenshots for Metroid Legacy? If so just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I already have some screenies,but if you have any screenshots that look cooler than the current ones.WHY NOT!
Oh and go ahead and name the metroid hacks that you have that are good for nes&snes.I will update the list later.I have to get some sleep.I pulled up an all-nighter studying for exams.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 25, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A. I've never seen any roms on Zophar, except for maybe a couple links to Public Domain roms, which are legal last I checked. The only thing Zophar can be held accountable for is kicking ass, but sadly it's not updated anymore.

B.Final Fantasies IV and VI came out in English for both the GBA and the SNES(as II and III respectively) in America. However, the SNES versions had god-awful translations, were toned down in difficulty, and had some censored bits, while the GBA versions, though retranslated, had a cople small changes made that made them, in most's opinion, inferior to the SNES games. The two retranslations I put up earlier were so that people could enjoy the original games without having to put up with the marred English version(because this was before the Advance versions).


----------



## SpaceJump (May 25, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here are the hacks' names:

*Super Metroid Hacks:* Metroid Limit, Metroid Marathon, Metroid Resurrection, Metroid  Reverse, Metroid Dependence, Super Metroid SFI, The another of Metroid, The darkness spreads, Zebes returns

*Metroid hacks:* Metroid X, Metroid0, Metroid - Zebian Illusion, Metroid TSI

I will send you screen shots for Legacy later...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I will add them.I never played them,but am going to start the series.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the help I will get most of them up there!


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 25, 2008)

Great thread.!

Cant wait to play through the Zombies ate my neigh......

thanks!


----------



## NiGHtS (May 25, 2008)

Are there any hacks for Kingdom Hearts chain of memories? Would be interesting...also GREAT THREAD!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

Thax said:
			
		

> Are there any hacks for Kingdom Hearts chain of memories? Would be interesting...also GREAT THREAD!


No I don't believe there are any for that game I will look for it,but all I know for the gba are pokemon ruby,saphire,firered,leafgreen.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 25, 2008)

List Will be updated tomorrow.When all of these were hosted on megaupload there was a total of 126 downloads,but it is better with direct downloads.Also tomorrow I will add a translation section,and your contributions if I get to them.Thanks guys!

Noteo not give me any links from rom-hacking.net.It is forbidden to access their server,and almost all links were broken,but I have provided a new source.


----------



## WB3000 (May 26, 2008)

The list could be categorized by console, right now it just says SNES&NES at the top. There could be a download button image for each one too, instead of"Click here to Download now!" at the end of each description.

This is a nice list though, keep it up.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> The list could be categorized by console, right now it just says SNES&NES at the top. There could be a download button image for each one too, instead of"Click here to Download now!" at the end of each description.
> 
> This is a nice list though, keep it up.


Yeah well I might categorize it lata...
But what do you mean by a "download button image" and if you can supply one that would be nice.


----------



## cris92x (May 26, 2008)

Hey what about Super Demo World The legend continues for the super mario world; it was a hack to show the potential of Lunar Magic...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Hey what about Super Demo World The legend continues for the super mario world; it was a hack to show the potential of Lunar Magic...


Yes I know all about it.I will add it to the list soon,but right now I have my head stuck in a book studying.Check back in a few hours or so,and the list will be updated.


----------



## WB3000 (May 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> But what do you mean by a "download button image" and if you can supply one that would be nice.



Just an image which would link vs. a regular link. You could do something like in the GBAtemp news posts, like...




Download

It's just having the download link on the same line as the description is a bit hard to read and absorb.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will add that when I update it.


----------



## WB3000 (May 27, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think a couple were still on the description line, but for the most part it looks good. Perhaps all this could be added to the wiki here?

I also must nominate Super Mario Frustration (or Forever?). It's a incredibly hard Super Mario Bros. hack. I think the previous link someone posted was broken, here are a few. I believe I have the IPS patch too, if you wish to add it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will.We can make a wiki later when I know how to lol,and boy is super mario forever difficult I got to 5-4 last night.It took me forever hence the name super mario forever.One Sec let me look for some screenshots for it,and I will add it.

I can't find an ips patch for it.Only roms that have been patched.Do you mind if you can supply it


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

For some strange reason all screenshots,and links I use from romhacking.net stop working.I will fix this.


----------



## WB3000 (May 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I can't find an ips patch for it.Only roms that have been patched.Do you mind if you can supply it



http://www.mediafire.com/?ll31lmw3dgx

I found it with a little googling, but I haven't tested it. Honestly I've never been able to beat 1-1, though I've never played on real NES hardware, just a NDS emulator and a PC one.

The strangest thing is how the first level is different in different emulators. If you use the FCEU one for the Wii, it brings you to 0-1, a boring water level. I'll have to modify the 0-1 level to 1-1 or something if I want to have a real challenge.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 28, 2008)

Nice thread! 
I recommend putting each game into it's own spoiler.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 28, 2008)

Awesome idea kais! I recently discovered the awesomeness of game hacks and I truly appreciate what you have done here! 

Great job and thanks a bunch!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm going to have to play again sometime.

Do you have to have some knowledge of the first Dragoon X Omega to play the second one? Just asking...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry.I haven't played them yet.I am currently playing Super Metroid Legacy.I still don't know what Dragon X Omega is about,but am going to start it soon.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks anyway. I'll just play both.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Just write spoiler and /spoiler...with them bracket thingies...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Nice thread!
> I recommend putting each game into it's own spoiler.


Just did it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added.
Thanks alot!
Instead of running around looking for these patches.
They can all be available at GBATemp.


----------



## derrace (May 28, 2008)

Cool work guys! GOing to try the mario ones when I have the time.

Oh btw, I was watching some youtube vids about cat mario, and happen to stumble unto a hack Yoshi Island game review. Does anyone know of any such hacks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

derrace said:
			
		

> Cool work guys! GOing to try the mario ones when I have the time.
> 
> Oh btw, I was watching some youtube vids about cat mario, and happen to stumble unto a hack Yoshi Island game review. Does anyone know of any such hacks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know of it,but give me the link to the youtube video,and I may be able to look for it.
Many hacks aren't uploaded to the internet.Youtubers just like to show of there stuff.


----------



## derrace (May 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> derrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey, thanks for the prompt reply.

I found the title, it's "Kamek's Revenge".

Oh btw, check out this user, he has about 380+ game review videos (mostly hacked games).

http://www.youtube.com/user/Cauchemar89 


P.S wow, I've just realised I haven't posted here b4 despite having lurked in this awesome forum since 2002.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

derrace said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I found Kameks revenge is that what you want?A hack of yoshis Island right?


----------



## derrace (May 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> derrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, that is correct. Cheers. =)


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

derrace said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well here is kameks revenge.
Enjoy!
I also found one better than kameks revenge if you are interested.

Kameks Revenge


----------



## cris92x (May 28, 2008)

Wait a better yoshi' island hack than kameks revenge? can you please post it? Btw does it freeze horribly like kamek's revenge


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Wait a better yoshi' island hack than kameks revenge? can you please post it? Btw does it freeze horribly like kamek's revenge


I have not tried it.Also I do not think it is suppose to freeze.Try using a different emulator.I will add these to the list since a few people have PMed me about it,but I have to get to the other recommended hack..Give me a sec,I will go fetch it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

Yoshi Island Hacks.

There are actually two patches in this download,and both are for Yoshi's Island.
Author of Both:Golden Yoshi
Enjoy!


----------



## WB3000 (May 29, 2008)

With the list continuing to grow, it would be nice to have a table of contents sort of thing at the top. Each item could link to its full description, but I can't think of how to do that in forum code, only HTML...


----------



## megabug7 (May 29, 2008)

Parallel Worlds was just too hard. 

No saving until you get the Sword and shield? Unless you use savestates.

There is no balance - right from the word go you're attacked left, right and centre.
Crab does 2 full hearts of damage just outside Links house

The Armos Knights battle was just overly long and tedious.

I gave up on it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> With the list continuing to grow, it would be nice to have a table of contents sort of thing at the top. Each item could link to its full description, but I can't think of how to do that in forum code, only HTML...


Let me take a wild guess.


Table of contents:
super mario world allala
zelda
metroid

If I clicked on zelda it would scroll me to the zelda hack?Right?
I will see what I can dig up,but I can't think of how you could do that.


----------



## WB3000 (May 29, 2008)

Well, I think it should be categorized by console, as in...

NES
[**]Game 1
[**]Game 2
[**]Game 3
[**]Game 4
SNES
[**]Game 1
[**]Game 2
[**]Game 3
[**]Game 4
GBA
[**]Game 1, etc. etc.
Sorry about the ** things, basically it should be indented but I couldn't figure out how to indent it (tried indent code, didn't work)...

There needs to be some form of anchoring links, so that each link could link to a game's anchor, like in HTML.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Well, I think it should be categorized by console, as in...
> NES
> [**]Game 1
> [**]Game 2
> ...


Well your right.There should be a form of anchoring links on this forum.Well if you figure anything out just tell me.It would be nice to make a table for quick and easy access.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 29, 2008)

Okay, so I was right with Zero Suit Samus being that mod I've played.  It's still cool though it's identical to the original.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 29, 2008)

Nice thread, guy. Skimmed over the posts and I don't _think_ this one has been mentioned but it is one of the better hacks out there, so I'll point to it.

Mario Kart R (Super Mario Kart)
New track designs
New track themes
New music
AI support (although they dont take shortcuts!)
Toad replaced with Kirby (!)

Check it out. Breathes some life into a great classic, but without fully fleshed AI hacking, perhaps better for human vs human play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/162/


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> Nice thread, guy. Skimmed over the posts and I don't _think_ this one has been mentioned but it is one of the better hacks out there, so I'll point to it.
> 
> Mario Kart R (Super Mario Kart)
> New track designs
> ...


Thanks I will add it,but for some reason I can't use romhacking.net.It is forbidden to access their server.I will look for an alternative source.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 29, 2008)

Odd. Here's a mirror for ya: http://rapidshare.com/files/118172021/d4s_..._kart_r_v11.zip


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> Odd. Here's a mirror for ya: http://rapidshare.com/files/118172021/d4s_..._kart_r_v11.zip


Thanks!
Ill add right now.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 29, 2008)

on nesDS, most SMB1 hacks take you to the minus world


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Okay, so I was right with Zero Suit Samus being that mod I've played.  It's still cool though it's identical to the original.


It is the original.The only change in the entire game is Samus.
Its original name is Justin Baily which means"Just in Bikini" but for noobs or newcomers I called it Zero Suit Samus so they know what it is.Not many people know what"Justin Baily"means.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> on nesDS, most SMB1 hacks take you to the minus world


I don't know that,because my CycloDs still has not arrived.If you want an epic nes game try Mario Adventure which is a hack of Super Mario Bros 3.If you are looking forward to playing hacks of SMB1 I suggest going to the "NDS Emulation topic",and ask questions.


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

i found a rom of super mario forever that works with FCEU wii and nesds


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> i found a rom of super mario forever that works with FCEU wii and nesds


Hey jan777.
I just got my wii,and a copy of loz tp.How do I the twilight hack I mean I know how to do it,but what channels,apps,loaders do I need to play snes games,and how should I start.
Do snes hacks work as well?


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

i believe there are alot of guides in the wii hacking section like how to get homebrew up and running plus how to install vc games

i havent tested snes hacks yet but nes hacks are doing fine

playing circus charlie with mario


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> i believe there are alot of guides in the wii hacking section like how to get homebrew up and running plus how to install vc games
> 
> i havent tested snes hacks yet but nes hacks are doing fine
> 
> playing circus charlie with mario


Nice.Do snes games work at all.Like Super Metroid,or you havn't tried it yet.


----------



## lolsjoel (May 29, 2008)

Awesome list!  I might have to nab some of those to inject into some VC channels and play on my Wii!  If this were a topic asking us what our favorite hacks were, I was going to suggest the only two "hacks" I've ever created, Guitar Hero II and Guitar Hero Rocks the 80's for the Wii, but they're not exactly widely available for download, nor as extensive as those hacks!


----------



## SpaceJump (May 29, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNES hacks work perfectly on Snes9x. Tried Super Metroid Redesign and Legacy and they are working flawlessly.

Btw, how far are you in Legacy?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not played it yet.I am currently playing Metroid Prime 3 on the Wii on,but I will probably start soon.
Is it that hard,or are you stuck on it?


----------



## shadyboy (May 29, 2008)

never been the fan of rom hacks, but that changed after I read this post xD
the Zelda Link to the Past hack, work on snes emulator for DS / Wii?
same question goes for the Crono Trigger hack....


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

shadyboy said:
			
		

> never been the fan of rom hacks, but that changed after I read this post xD
> the Zelda Link to the Past hack, work on snes emulator for DS / Wii?
> same question goes for the Crono Trigger hack....


Well the loz pw is extremely hard,but it works for ds,and wii.Chrono trigger hacks works on the wii,but I have not tried it on ds,because my flashcart has not arrived yet.If you are having troubles making it work on the DS.Go to the NDS Emulation topic,and ask for help.It all depends does chrono trigger work in the first place on th DS if so then the hack should also work.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 29, 2008)

If you want to anchor links you'd probably be better off heading it over to the Wiki, although it would be editable by anyone at that point.

I'm actually suprised that there is no anchor option here, most of the 'better' forum types have them, or at least an option to allow them, like vBulletin, SMF, etc, through add-ons or just the program itself.


As for now, I don't see an option here for that though, sorry. :[ Perhaps ask someone with permissions on the forum?
It's not hard to add at all to be honest.


Oh, I love the friggin' spoiler tag'd ones now. xP


----------



## SpaceJump (May 29, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legacy's difficultty level is on the same level as the original's Super Metroid. It's very well balanced with some nice little surprises...
That's why I think Legacy is the 2nd best SM hack (of course Redesign is the best).

All you waiting for Nintendo to give us a new 2D-Metroid. You don't have to wait anymore


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to start legacy soon,but I have not played the first metroid in forever so I am playing it,Metroid Pocket Edition it looks more like zero mission,but zero mission was easy compared to metroid.I got my emulator on my wii set up.Going to try and beat legacy soon.Lol I am a metroid addict.I didn't enjoy MPH as much as I wanted to.I prefer they released a sidescroller on the DS with a new story.Perhaps a sequel to fusion.When nintendo makes a stronger,and more beefier handheld maybe then we can see a 3D metroid.


----------



## shtonkalot (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to chime in with a nark but goddamn threads gets annoying to read through when there are so many over quoted posts.


			
				Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Im going to start legacy soon,but I have not played the first metroid in forever so I am playing it.....From the rules, *Forum Decency*:QUOTEDo not over quote posts. If a post has more than one quote in it when you are quoting it, remove the one(s) you don't wish to quote.


You are not the only guilty one but see what I did here... I removed all the other quoted text and now this post isn't full o' crap.
Please continue


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

^^Umm Okay~


----------



## bootmonster (May 29, 2008)

SMW - Return to Dinosaur Land

I can't believe no one has mentioned this hack.

this is by far and away the best SMW hack there is IMHO. It doesn't do anything fancy with changing the graphics, but adds a couple of new blocks etc and is super hard.

The reason I like is so much is that it feels like it is almost an official expansion. The level design is top notch and some of the tricks/puzzles using the engine are ingenious.

A MUST play for any fan of SMW.

Linky http://ragbgames.googlepages.com/regresoadinosaurland32


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

bootmonster said:
			
		

> SMW - Return to Dinosaur Land
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned this hack.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head up.I will add it now.


----------



## shtonkalot (May 29, 2008)

bootmonster said:
			
		

> SMW - Return to Dinosaur LandThis looks pretty cool, thanks for the info.
> Quick question that I didn't see covered yet, Are all the listed hacks on the first post for the US versions of the ROMs? I believe some of the games have more than one ROM version for the US releases too, does it matter which one is used?
> I'm going to assume the latest released version of the US ROM is the appropriate one to use but clarification would be nice.QUOTE(Eternal Myst @ May 29 2008, 11:25 PM) ^^Umm Okay~


I appreciate all the work you are putting into this, I was just posting that up because some Tempers (me at least) happen to agree strongly with the no over quoting bit of the Forum Rules.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> bootmonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could answer that question,but I am guessing that it does not matter.I don't have time to test each one with each version of a rom,but I am guessing it doesn't matter.

Editinosaur Island Added!


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

i just patched super metroid with the justin bailey hack but doesnt work on wii

it had a distorted nintendo sign then takes forever black screen or did i just patched it wrong?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> i just patched super metroid with the justin bailey hack but doesnt work on wii
> 
> it had a distorted nintendo sign then takes forever black screen or did i just patched it wrong?


Did you test it on Zsnes or Snes9x first?


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

no,,,


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> no,,,


Well find another dump of the game.
Patch it again,and test it on the pc.If it works then it should work on the wii.
I may have to ask spacejump if you have any other problems.

Edit:It didn't work for me either.
I will see whats wrong.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 29, 2008)

I just tried the Justin Bailey hack and it works flawlessly. Be sure to use an NTSC rom of Super Metroid as stated in the readme


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Hey kais! I'll make a banner! I like making graphics and stuff, so I'll see what I can do! I hope that I can help!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Hey kais! I'll make a banner! I like making graphics and stuff, so I'll see what I can do! I hope that I can help!


Thanks Cosmo!
As I know you are creative!

Congrats on winning an AceCard2!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just tried the Justin Bailey hack and it works flawlessly. Be sure to use an NTSC rom of Super Metroid as stated in the readme


Thanks for the heads up!
Damn I always forget to read the readme.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Hey! I'm working on the banner! And thanks for the congrats!


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Alright... There it is for now... I may change it... I'm not sure if I am satisfied with it... Tell me what you think, if you want any changes, or additions, just tell me!

I'm still kinda debating Pikachu... That space looks a little empty without him, but weird with him...

Sorry for the double post... Oh yeah, the size is the max allowed on GBAtemp without the 80% bar fyi!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Alright... There it is for now... I may change it... I'm not sure if I am satisfied with it... Tell me what you think, if you want any changes, or additions, just tell me!
> 
> I'm still kinda debating Pikachu... That space looks a little empty without him, but weird with him...


Damn!!
Nice job cosmo you really outdone yourself.It's perfect!
Hmmmm,but could you make it so it doesn't have that resize image thing thats above it.
Anyways besides that it doesn't need any changes.

Could you make it this size




just increase the height a little.
Besides that it is amazing.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

alright! just give me a sec!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> alright! just give me a sec!


You got as much time as you need.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Alright! I resized and moved some thing, I think it looks better that size! Well I hope you like it! Please tell me what you think!

Whoa... Hold on... I'm gonna do some more edits!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Alright! I resized and moved some thing, I think it looks better that size! Well I hope you like it! Please tell me what you think!
> 
> Whoa... Hold on... I'm gonna do some more edits!


It's amazing!
It makes the perfect banner.
I will wait until you are done making your edits,and then put it up.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Alright! Now I'm done, promised! I had to do some resizing to Samus and Kirby... They looked a little squished, but now they are fixed! 

I'm done so you can post it! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Alright! Now I'm done, promised! I had to do some resizing to Samus and Kirby... They looked a little squished, but now they are fixed!
> 
> I'm done so you can post it! I'm glad you like it!


Thanks a lot Cosmo!
I love the banner


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## SpaceJump (May 30, 2008)

Great banner cosmo. I only have one suggestion: How about bringing Samus to the foreground?


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

http://www.fantasyanime.com/

they got some game hack for some of the games that are there, and translations... good site... got a few Chrono Trigger hacks to that arent mentioned in this post ^^


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Great banner cosmo. I only have one suggestion: How about bringing Samus to the foreground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeet!
I will check it out and add some to the list.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Does Anybody know if Chrono Trigger Crimson Echoes Demo 2.0 is complete,or a work in progress?


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

btw, the Legend of Zelda, Paralell Worlds... trying to patch the rom atm. And whene I run it, my snes9x emulator wont start the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




help?
seems that I am using "wrong" version of the Rom.. *bad googling skils* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone give me a hint on where to find right version?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

shadyboy said:
			
		

> btw, the Legend of Zelda, Paralell Worlds... trying to patch the rom atm. And whene I run it, my snes9x emulator wont start the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One sec.
Can't really tell you were to find it,but you need A copy of Zelda A Link To The Past (U).
Next time check the READ.ME that comes with the download.


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

kk... will try


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

shadyboy said:
			
		

> kk... will try


If it doesn't work.Then I will dig myself into the problem until it is solved.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try Parallel Worlds later when I'm back from work. Will report the results.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.Anyways I can't get Parallel Worlds to work either,and I am positive that I am using the right rom of link to the past.Help for shadyboy is appreciated.

EDIT:In parellel worlds you can not save.For some reason you can only save using save states.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 30, 2008)

So you got Parallel Worlds to work?


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst, oh please tell us how XD


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So you got Parallel Worlds to work?


No.I gave up on it.Sombody posted a topic on it in the NDS Emulation section,and they got it to work,and I asked him,but he still hasn't replied.

So I decided to read the read.me again,

First things first, to play Zelda Parallel Worlds you will need:

1. The included patch
2. A patching program such as LunarIPS (LIPS)
3. A copy of Zelda A Link To The Past (U) WITH HEADER
(Don't bother asking for the rom!)
4. Other useful Information:
CRC32: 26791EB5 (only if you hard patch the rom)
headered Patched Size: 1.5MB (1,573,376 bytes)
No header Patched Size: 1.5MB (1,572,864 bytes)

1.I don't know what headered rom means,asians are not smart.
2.Im using" Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past (U) [!].smc"is there a difference between (U)and (U) [!]
3.Im patching it with IPSWIN not LunarIPS.I don't think it matters but I am unsure.


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Parallel worlds works for me... it doesnt allow you to save and im using Znes 1.51; maybe you are all using SNES9X


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

cris92x, using the newest version of snes9x 1.51 ( i think ) can that have something to say ?

and is there a difference between (U) and (U)[!] ????


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Parallel worlds works for me... it doesnt allow you to save and im using Znes 1.51; maybe you are all using SNES9X


There is no save option ingame you need to save using savestates

What copy of the game did you use.
We need details?lolz


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Uhm yes theres a difference between U and U!
exclamation mark means its a good dump... i suggest using the (U)! i used it; and my znes is the latest one
Although when i start the game on znes it always says BAD ROM but it still runs...


----------



## shadyboy (May 30, 2008)

LOL?
beacuse whene I start it at the snes9x it says bad dump yeah, but it wont start =/


----------



## putifreak (May 30, 2008)

It works with Snes9x 1.51


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

But im using ZNES..... huh i just used Snes9x it also works so using different emulator is not the problem 
Well i used a clean rom of link to the past (U)! and i used Lunar IPS
I suggest going on a different website or redownloading


----------



## putifreak (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well if u cant get it to work ill upload the rom and you can pm me for it...



I have done this already for some people^^.


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

you can just search for a already patched and working rom you know


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Alright... time for me to ask my question.... anyone played the Dr.Mario World? Is it supposed to have so many graphical glitches when going inside the toad? like when u fight the big germ, you can barely see him and well i kno hes sprite swapped with the original big boo, but the hit boxes are still original so you can still hit him when your a little bit off.... Also the blocks dissappear when fighting him after holding them for 2 secs... if u move left or right you can see them again, is it supposed to be like this?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> But im using ZNES..... huh i just used Snes9x it also works so using different emulator is not the problem
> Well i used a clean rom of link to the past (U)! and i used Lunar IPS
> well if u cant get it to work ill upload the rom and you can pm me for it...
> Edit.
> ...


Well first of all.
You do not want to be saying that you could get banned.So quickly edit what you just said.
Second I am guessing that the rom I have and shadyboy has is a bad dump.So Shadyboy I suggest we look for a cleaner rom,and try again.If I get it working I will tell ya


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Well shadyboy if you want I can send it to you on your email if someone has not already sent it to you,but I am still going to find out why it is not working so other peeps viewing the list can get it to work.If I don't manage to get it to work I will just right in the games spoler box"email me for it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@cris92x: PMed you about the graphical glitch in docter mario


----------



## callmebob (May 30, 2008)

Off topic I know, but how long the new avatar?

That´s one of the funniest thing I think I´ve ever seen!!!

Could watch that for hours, and still laugh.

Thanx for the laughs, and the hacks as well!

(edit) Thnx for offering to let me use it, but I´ll stick to my plain old boring one, and just laugh every time I see yours!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Off topic I know, but how long the new avatar?
> 
> That´s one of the funniest thing I think I´ve ever seen!!!
> 
> ...


The new avatar is 9hours old.lolz
Thanks for your compliment.
If you want you can have it too.We can both be dancing links I don't mind.
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/lonewolf.../linknewsp5.gif


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 30, 2008)

I read somewhere up there someoen commented ont he difference between U and U!

It's actually (U) and (U) [!]

Whenever you are applying a hack you must make sure that your file has [!] at the end of it, which signifies that it is a perfect dump. If you have it underdumped *, don't use it, it probably won't work. The same goes with [o].*


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 30, 2008)

Couple of GBA Fire Emblem Hacks:

Attack or the Morphs, for Fire Emblem (U):
Info(too much to type up) here.
Patch here.
Save, as the hack messes with the Tutorial, here.

GhebFE, for Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones (U):
This hack contains some vulgar language and themes, but no nudity. Probably not suitable for all ages.
Info topic(Long and boring, best left ignored) here.
Patch and patcher here.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Couple of GBA Fire Emblem Hacks:
> 
> Attack or the Morphs, for Fire Emblem (U):
> Info(too much to type up) here.
> ...


Thanks I should put a GBA section soon.I am going to start translations like right now.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks SpaceJump! I appreciate the comment!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Hey FireEmblemGuy.Do you have any other sites for FF IV&VI translations.Romhacking.net It is forbidden to access their server so Links,and screenshots are always broken.Screenies I could always post on imageshack,but what about some other links?

@Cosmo:I am in wub with the banner


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much kais! I'm really glad I could help! I can't wait to play some of the hacks you have been able to find that I had never heard of! Great job!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Hey FireEmblemGuy.Do you have any other sites for FF IV&VI translations.Romhacking.net It is forbidden to access their server so Links,and screenshots are always broken.Screenies I could always post on imageshack,but what about some other links?


Hmmmmm...No response from FireEmblemGuy.I could of swore he was lurking here just a second ago.Well if anyone can find a link for FFIV&VI translations besides Romhacking.net that would be great.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 30, 2008)

Haven't you looked at Zophar's Domain? I'm sure it was mentioned on this thread...I've seen some FF hacks there...>_>


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Haven't you looked at Zophar's Domain? I'm sure it was mentioned on this thread...I've seen some FF hacks there...>_>


I check there,but I could not find any hacks for those to games for the translation.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 30, 2008)

Can't help you there then...>_>


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

NVM:I did want to supply direct downloads,but I might as well host them on megaupload.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 31, 2008)

Oops, my bad. My timing's always off. Anyways, I usually only use RomHacking and Zophar's, but I have a few other sites I could check. I'll get back to you in a few, I hate fileshare sites and I'd hate to have to torment other 'Tempers with them...

EDIT: Got them. You were looking in hacks on Zophar, not Translations. Remember, these need to be applied to the (J) ROM>

FFIV
FFVI


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 31, 2008)

Thanks now all I have to do is add some screenies,which I already have ready.Also a good translation would be earthbound zero I don't think that was ever released in the US.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 31, 2008)

WOAH do not megaupload, do you have MSN/AIM? I can provide you space on my website for these.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 31, 2008)

Live-A-Live 2.0 looks pretty good, I'll be trying it, not sure if it's a translation as much as it is an edit though, as I've never tried the original.


----------



## Sliver X (May 31, 2008)

Note that the versions of Dragoon X Omega and Dragoon X Omega II on the first page of this thread are old. Please get them either from my homepage or from ROMHacking.net

http://panicus.googlepages.com/games

http://www.romhacking.net

Zophar's Domain is over four years behind the current state of hacks/trans. ROMHacking.net has just about everything you could want, though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 31, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> WOAH do not megaupload, do you have MSN/AIM? I can provide you space on my website for these.
> Im not using megaupload.except for one "metroid legacy" which is only available at romhacking.net,and it is forbidden to access romhacking.nets server.
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks I updated them.I used panicus.googlepages.com.
As I said before it is forbidden to access romhacking.nets server.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 31, 2008)

Okay, so I've actually tried some of these out now.  First impressions are as follows.

Mario Kart R didn't load for me in either ZSNES or SNES9x.  So I didn't get a chance to play it naturally.
Super Demo World is as cool as I remember it, can't wait to get to the later levels to see how crazy it gets.  I want to know just how many times it took the people to get through that intro demonstration perfectly though!  
Mario is Missing 2 is pretty amusing too.  Straight fireballs from Super Smash Bros.!  I like how they actually interact with the environment too.  
Super Mario Bros. DX really surprised me.  I understand you can't get rid of the map screen but it was done pretty well.  I would've really liked if they had kept it using the SMW sprites and all instead of splicing together SMB3 graphics and SMB1 gameplay with the SMW engine.  Toad's Houses are cute but easily-abused features.
Dr. Mario World was amazing too, if a lot harder than other Marios I've played.  I managed to cure Toad and I STILL haven't been able to fire pills.  The graphics are a little ugly at times (like said Toad area) but otherwise not bad for a difficulty hack.  
Metroid Legacy was pretty cool, and it took a bit of thinking to get around areas.  I'm somewhere in Norfair at the start now.  Looks great so far.
Metroid Redesign...okay, I admit that I hated how they changed her jump gravity.  Made getting used to the controls a lot more difficult.  And speaking of difficult...yeah, I got obliterated early on by a Power Beam-immune Space Pirate.  D'oh.
Zelda: Parallel Worlds is excessively difficult.  Well, maybe if I had a walkthrough it'd be nice but even then having to play Metal Gear Link with all of those guards...yeah, I died to the tile floor going through the second time because I had gone the wrong way or something.  XD  

I've actually played some of Earthbound Zero (I assume that it's not really a hack and instead is a dumped ROM for an unreleased cartridge) and it wasn't bad.  I mean, if you compare it to its SNES brother of course it's going to be inferior, but not a whole lot is different between the games.  I've yet to play Mother 3 (waiting on the translation for that one) but even so, if Nintendo were to find it in their hearts to somehow release a Mother megapack with all three games on the DS or even Virtual Console, I'd be up to get them.  =P


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 31, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've actually tried some of these out now.  First impressions are as follows.
> 
> Mario Kart R didn't load for me in either ZSNES or SNES9x.  So I didn't get a chance to play it naturally.
> Super Demo World is as cool as I remember it, can't wait to get to the later levels to see how crazy it gets.  I want to know just how many times it took the people to get through that intro demonstration perfectly though!
> ...


Im glad you like most of them.
I will see why mario kart r doesn't work.
For LOZ PW there are video walkthroughs on youtube.
Try metroid legacy instead of metroid redesign...It's the same difficulty as super metroid but the game is amazing.

Edit:A megapack for the mother series is a dream to look forward to.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 1, 2008)

*Update:*

*Recently added hacks:*
Brutal Mario(Snes)
Final Fantasy IV translation (snes)
Final Fantasy VI translation(snes)
Earthbound Zero translation(nes)
Kamek's Revenge(Snes)
Return to Dinosaur Island(Snes)
CastleVania BloodMoon(Nes)
Metroid Dependance(Snes)
Mario in some unusual day(nes)
Mewtwo strikes back(Snes)coming soon~

What do you think guys.
I can't stop playing them on my Wii.

Note:always read the read.me
Have any problems just ask mwa.


----------



## fabio875 (Jun 1, 2008)

Golden Yoshi's SMW2+ and SMW2+2 are some amazing Yoshi Island's hacks with awesome level design. SMW2+ is the first ever completed Yoshi Island hack. SMW2+2 is the third and most recent completed YI hack and has a better difficultly curve than the first one. I recommend playing both of them especially if you are fan of the original game.

Here's his site containing both hacks. There are no ROMs there so don't worry.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 1, 2008)

fabio875 said:
			
		

> Golden Yoshi's SMW2+ and SMW2+2 are some amazing Yoshi Island's hacks with awesome level design. SMW2+ is the first ever completed Yoshi Island hack. SMW2+2 is the third and most recent completed YI hack and has a better difficultly curve than the first one. I recommend playing both of them especially if you are fan of the original game.
> 
> Here's his site containing both hacks. There are no ROMs there so don't worry.


Thanks.I will add them  soon!
Thanks fabio~

Making a GBA section soon.
If you see anything interesting for GBA tell me.
Also Tell me if you find anything else.I have a few for GBA so far,pokemon,fire emblem,but if anybody comes across anything.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Since you're putting translations, I've mentioned a retranslation of Chrono Trigger on the first page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just saying.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 1, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Since you're putting translations, I've mentioned a retranslation of Chrono Trigger on the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it retranslated?
Isn't chrono trigger already in english?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remembered reading something about the retranslation...Here it is. It basically talks about how much was actually changed when it was translated...>_> The link also provides the patch...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 1, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay I'll add it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Eternal Myst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't take it the wrong way though. Just trying to help.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Earthbound Zero translation(nes)


WEWT!!1
finally :'D

thanks a fucking bunch


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 1, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Thanks Eternal Myst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem,but I have not tested it yet,so I don't know if  it's the translation or the fact that the website was lying.
Tell me if it is the translation when you play it
woot!


----------



## Sliver X (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No problem,but I have not tested it yet,so I don't know if it's the translation or the fact that the website was lying.
> Tell me if it is the translation when you play it
> woot!



Earthbound Zero is not a translation of Mother (The Japanese title), but an unreleased official Nintendo prototype.

Nintendo came very close to releasing it in the US, so close that they had completed the translation and done some other things and even burned the EPROM to an NES cartridge. For whatever reason, they decided not to publish it stateside, and the prototype card ended up being forgotten about...

Fast forward to about 1998 or so, and somebody had gotten their hands on the prototype and were auctioning it on eBay. The winner of the auction refused to allow the NES emulation community to dump it unless he was paid for it, stating the value of such a rarity would decrease if dumped to a ROM file.

A fund raiser was held by two guys named Demi and Wildbill, who paid the buyer and got it dumped. However, the dominant NES emulator of the time was NESticle, and due to its inaccurate emulation couldn't run the game. So the game was hacked to allow it, but Nintendo had put in a checksum that would crash the game in two places (Complete with a "This is an illegal copy of blah blah blah).

So another hacker named TrelaneQ disabled the checksum routine, and all was well. To avoid confusion with the SNES Earthbound, Demi put "Zero" at the end of the title.

There's actually several changes from the japanese version, such as the ability to dash when moving around. And despite being a prototype, it is a fully complete game (A Holy Grail so far as game  prototypes go). I actually went through it myself when the ROM was first distributed after it was dumped.

Sorry for the long winded reply, but I was around when all this happened, so yeah.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, so I'm playing Brutal Mario right now.

Oh my God, I'm fighting K. Rool from Donkey Kong Country 2!  It's fairly accurate, and slightly insane because I didn't think stuff like this was possible for Mario.  Wow.  Very impressed, too bad most of the text is in Japanese.  =P

Edit:  Okay, seriously I wonder how this guy did this.  Having the functionality of the ON/OFF switches control so much, and I just went through a level where fire actually interacted with the wood!  I am impressed, very impressed.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 1, 2008)

EEk, sorry I've taken so long to see you post your AIM, I'll contact you ASAP and I can make a seperate area on my site and give you rights to it, which should work without a problem.

I totally have to try some of these new ones, they look boss.  :3

You know, I would in all honesty love to see more re-translations because a lot of games it's not even just textual differences, but the graphical diferences that change the ambiance.


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 1, 2008)

yay ^^ got a copy of the games ^^ and I was wondering on 1 tiny little thing... saving in Parallel Worlds? Only Save State that works? or in wich emulator does it work?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Sliver X said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I will go look fore some.You can use what ever you want with you site,and I don't want any rights to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Right now I will go look for some re-translations.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

shadyboy said:
			
		

> yay ^^ got a copy of the games ^^ and I was wondering on 1 tiny little thing... saving in Parallel Worlds? Only Save State that works? or in wich emulator does it work?


Yes.Only SaveStates work.For the PC I use Snes9x or Zsnes.I don't think the DS emulaor has SaveStates,but I am unsure.The Wii has SaveStates andd plays it flawlesl.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

what hacks can you recommend?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> what hacks can you recommend?


Metroid legacy(same difficulty as super metroid.The game starts out the sam but the farther you get the more it changes)
Brutal mario(Bosses from oher games appear in that game)
Dr.Mario(you play as a 1337 docter)
Chrono Trigger(I have not played it,but since I ear good things about it I can recommend it)
Mario adventure(best nes hack ever)
Super Demo World:The Legend Continues(I don't know if it works on the wii,because you have to expand the rom size.The expander comes with the download)
Metroid Pocket Edition(Sexy graphics)
Final Fantasy VI(Awsome game,Awsome translation)

Also I will update the list soon,and the next set of hacks are going to be great)

Also always read the read.me to know what version of the game to use with what hack


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 2, 2008)

ok i patched the super metroid JU rom with the metroid redesign with lunar ips and the game freezes everytime samus tries to enter the space ship in her ship.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 3, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> ok i patched the super metroid JU rom with the metroid redesign with lunar ips and the game freezes everytime samus tries to enter the space ship in her ship.


This is where I'd gladly offer to send you my working ROM, but that's illegal here so instead, let me try to figure out what happened.

Was this an original JU ROM?  That is, from wherever you downloaded it from did it have a [!] in the filename?  If not, get it again and make sure it has that, the [!] ensures that it's a perfect rip of the game.  

Secondly, where exactly did it crash?  Before you could start out in Ceres Station, or after landing on Zebes?

Thirdly, what emulator are you using?  I've tried to open it in ZSNES and it refuses to run so I have to use SNES9x.  

That's all I can think of right now.  I used SmartIPS and an original U ROM I think and it runs okay for me.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes its the original rom with the [!] and i crashed before samus went to the station, and im using snes9x on the wii.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 3, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try experimenting.I have tried over and over,and finally got it to work.It all depends were you download the rom,and sometimes there can be an error in patching.So try it again,and again,and if you can't get it to work I have a better solution.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 3, 2008)

"Something illegal" and not on GBATemp.I can help you somewere else to get you up and running,but did you manage to experiment a little here and there.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> "Something illegal" and not on GBATemp.I can help you somewere else to get you up and running,but did you manage to experiment a little here and there.


all i would be doing is the same thing cuz i followed every step i was told by various people and the hack still doesn't work. What did you do to get it working for you?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 3, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I did was use a (JU)[!] rom,and downloaded it multiple times from different sites,and tryed different emulators.It does not work on all emulators.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 3, 2008)

JJBro1 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try it on ZSNES, works for me.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 3, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> JJBro1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't work for me on zsnes


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 3, 2008)

Which IPS-Patcher do you use? I use LunarIPS. Maybe that will make to work for you.


----------



## JJBro1 (Jun 3, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Which IPS-Patcher do you use? I use LunarIPS. Maybe that will make to work for you.


ya thats what im using


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 3, 2008)

Hm, then I don't know what the problem could be. You are using a [!] rom and the same Patcher as I do. I'm clueless, sorry...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't understand why it does that.There is probably an error in patching.Did you get it to work?
If you use google you can probably find a rom that is already patched.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

Double Post...my bad

*Update:*

*Recently added hacks:*
SMW2+
SMW2+2
Chrono Trigger Re-Translation
Star Ocean Translation
Tales of Phantasia Translation


Tell me what you think guys.All suggestions are welcome.
If you have mentioned something noteworthy,and it still isn't up there,well please feel free to remind me,anything that was suggested such as difficulty patches or GBA hacks is still to be added.
Adding Difficulty Patches,and GBA Section,and some more metroid hacks
I suggest Playing Star Ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SMW2+&SMW2+2 are Yoshi Island Hacks.

Note:always read the read.me
Have any problems just ask mwa.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice list you got there.Keep up the good work.
I have never heard of Star Ocean and it seems promising.Metroid ReDesign and Legacy look promising as well,but I might as well go try out all of these.


----------



## Azrunex (Jun 8, 2008)

pokemon dragonstone is hands down my favorite rom hack


----------



## ryuhosuke (Jun 8, 2008)

wow good stuff... keep up the good work


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks...
The Yoshi's Island hacks are new to me, a great way to keep me busy until some new games arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But you should really add StarFox 2 to the list, which indeed is a romhack (since bugs were fixed and things added/removed to make it playable)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

Azrunex said:
			
		

> pokemon dragonstone is hands down my favorite rom hack
> When I add the GBA Section.I will add that.
> 
> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Jun 8 2008, 08:29 AM) Wow, thanks...
> ...


Never played StarFox2 but I should add it.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.neillcorlett.com/sd3/
Seiken Densetsu 3(snes) translation is not in the list


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> http://www.neillcorlett.com/sd3/
> Seiken Densetsu 3(snes) translation is not in the list


I will add it.Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2008)

*Kaizo Mario World*



This game is pretty hard. 

Link: http://fromearth.net/LetsPlay/Kaizo/


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks I am going to add both of your suggestions,Shinsil.
I am also going to organize the list by category,and alphabetical order.
Something like this.

Nes:
a
b
c
c
d

Snes:
Alalalla
Peanut
hell

GBA:
apo
dsidhui

....But IM too lazy to do it now.XD


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 9, 2008)

I know GBAtemp really focuses on the Nintendo side of homebrew and hacking, but I think Sonic 1 Megamix really deserves a mention here.

It's a rom hack of the original Sonic the Hedgehog, and it actually feature some really solid hacks, playing as either Sonic, Shadow or Mighty, playing with ring-dashes, homing attacks, double jumps, Sonic 3 shields and shield abilities, a multitude of music (a different one for each level and boss), Super forms, it really does just go on and on.

The hack is currently at 3.0 but it keeps on progressing.

I'd provide a link to it on this site I know, but they only have a patched rom, and not a patch available.
It's a shame because it provides a lot of information about the game.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I know GBAtemp really focuses on the Nintendo side of homebrew and hacking, but I think Sonic 1 Megamix really deserves a mention here.
> 
> It's a rom hack of the original Sonic the Hedgehog, and it actually feature some really solid hacks, playing as either Sonic, Shadow or Mighty, playing with ring-dashes, homing attacks, double jumps, Sonic 3 shields and shield abilities, a multitude of music (a different one for each level and boss), Super forms, it really does just go on and on.
> 
> ...



You know that you actually do link to a site containing roms...


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Eternal Myst I have found a great site for rom hacks,translations,and stuff.
Do you want me to mention it?
There is no roms or anything.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> Hey Eternal Myst I have found a great site for rom hacks,translations,and stuff.
> Do you want me to mention it?
> There is no roms or anything.


Sure what is it.I'll use it,but I am currently organizing the list as WB3000 once recommended.It's annoying as hell anyways whats the site?>


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

This website is great if you don't know about it yet.It' focus's on translations and some other stuff.
http://agtp.romhack.net/projects.php


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> This website is great if you don't know about it yet.It' focus's on translations and some other stuff.
> http://agtp.romhack.net/projects.php


Fuck yeah!!!!!
This is a great find.

After Im done organizing the list in a proper manner...that is when I get started.There shall be a major update~

Thanks again Droid~


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Corrupedent Droid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem.Tell ya if I find anything else.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 10, 2008)

um.. do you have any Fire Emblem Translation patches?


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 10, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> um.. do you have any Fire Emblem Translation patches?


I bet I can find it,but what game,console,translation into english,be more detailed.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice List.
Brutal Mario is fun.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Nice List.
> Brutal Mario is fun.


Thanks.YEs that game is awsome it features bosses from other games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 11, 2008)

So I decided to give Super Metroid Dependence a run.

This game isn't fun, it's a fucking, incoherent mess that doesn't know where it wants you to go.
It teases you by giving you so many different routes you can take, many of which have dead ends until you get something you need.

Yeah, it's a great idea to make a room empty after defeating Crocomire, and the tiling is just lazy, at times you'll find multiple holes in the wall that don't even lead anywhere, it's very misleading.

It tries to be creative at times, and it is, but in the end it just tries to be so challenging that the pathways don't make sense and the back tracking becomes absurd, the game is too un-linear for it's own good.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 11, 2008)

I have already tried metroid dependance it isn't that good lol.
Try metroid legacy now that is a good one.Really good.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> I have already tried metroid dependance it isn't that good lol.
> Try metroid legacy now that is a good one.Really good.


I didn't know metroid dependence was that bad.Legacy is cool though.
Im going to organize the list,and update it with new hacks I will remove metroid dependence from the list.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Corrupedent Droid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

The general description that hack has on a number of sites is that it's easy.

It's not, the game is just absurd to play and you cannot figure out where you have to go.

Now, Metroid Legacy, THAT'S a good rom hack!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 11, 2008)

I can confirm that Metroid Dependance isn't good. Metroid Legacy on the other hand is like an official game. I'm playing it again right now and just got Ice Beam...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 11, 2008)

Getting the Ice beam is great when you find it, although there isn't really any hint towards how to find it.

I bet you a lot of people accidentally missed the ice beam, then went back to the room before it with the Super Bombs, and then tried it in the room you find the ice beam.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on it. I can grab all three SNES ones, the GBA one, and at least the second NES one. With a combo remake/sequel game for the SNES I don't think the first one got a full NES translation.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm I haven't organized the list or updated in a while.Im on it.Might take a little bit.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

Fire Emblem English translations, for 2-6:

Fire Emblem Gaiden(NES): Credits to j2e Translations, Starwolf_UK, VincentASM
Patch: http://www.geocities.com/starwolf_uk/FeG_R...pair_110206.zip

FE3: Mystery of the Emblem(SNES): Credits to RPGuy96, VincentASM, Cleteromagos, and AceNoctali
Patch: http://people.rit.edu/~zmb0386/Fe3.zip

FE4: Genealogy of the Holy War(SNES): Credits to j2e Translations, Twilkitri. 
Patch: http://rapidshare.com/files/74568543/Fe3.zip.html

FE5: Thracia 776(SNES): ...I'm not sure who credits go to, other than Shaya.
Patch: http://theintensity.com/shaya/fe/FE5_Patch_0006.7z

FE6: Sword of Seals(GBA): Credits to Eaichu, Jet Enduro, PrinceLeaf, DarkTwilkitri, FireLizard, Rosa Aquafire, DarkSlime
Patch: http://eaichu250.superbusnet.com/trans/fe6.zip


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for those,but you could always include screenshots.Anyways I update the list and saved it to a text document.Im going to post it tomorrow after i finish up the gba section.I only got screenshots of fire emblem gaiden.
Tomorow the list will be updated with all of your contributaions firemblemguy.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jun 12, 2008)

so any N64 Rom hacks?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/235/ only one i know of for f-zero it has all new maps,but i never tried it.

Have you ever tried texture packs?
There are many for many games...but hereis an example  for super mario 64
Classic Mario/...Remake...


there are also texture packs for super mario 64,loz oot,f zero,paper mario,and alot others.


----------



## elm (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a great thread....   I can't wait to play Zombies Ate My Neighbors...  Konami needs to remake this for the Wii using the light gun!!!!


----------



## kevenka (Jun 12, 2008)

Is patching these hacks onto our Snes emulator games the same as patching the hacks for the DS games?


----------



## elm (Jun 12, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Is patching these hacks onto our Snes emulator games the same as patching the hacks for the DS games?




I never patched a DS game before, but here is a cool tool that I used to patch my first Snes rom with.

http://ragegames.classicgaming.gamespy.com...patchguide.html

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

I gave out links to ips patchers under"tools that are needed"


----------



## Alerek (Jun 12, 2008)

There is an alternate patch for Mother (or Earthbound Zero) for NES. It can be found here. 

The translation is a bit nicer than the original patch, and makes the game a bit easier as well.

Edit: Looks like thats the one thats up there. I'm a* moron.*


----------



## elm (Jun 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd let u know that "The Zombies Ate My Neighbor" hack link does not work!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Strange I will go and fix it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

here you go.
clicky

As for the broken link is a result from using rom hacking.net it's forbidden to use their server.

Tomorrow the list will be updated with 20 new hacks and a gba section and I will fix all broken links and rreorganize the list.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

Corrupedent Droid said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or the SNES remake of the first
OR the gba one
anyone of those, thx!


----------



## elm (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> here you go.
> clicky
> 
> As for the broken link is a result from using rom hacking.net it's forbidden to use their server.
> ...




Thanks EM now my tears are all dried up.....


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

No.Problem.Just read the read.me and apply the patch to the correct virgin.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Corrupedent Droid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check back tomorrow as the list will be update tomorrow.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 13, 2008)

Please Help!!!

I'm having trouble getting games to work.

I downloaded the windows patcher, and the ips patches.

I open the patcher, put the rom in the folder and the ips patch in the other, and it says that it patched "sucessfully"

and then i put the smc file onto my sd card they don't work, I'm using the Zelda Hack on the Wii if that does make a difference. 


Does the windows patcher just replace the old smc file with the new patched version? 


Thanks all, sosodef


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

sosodef said:
			
		

> Please Help!!!
> 
> I'm having trouble getting games to work.
> 
> ...


*Sigh* The Zelda hack is known to have errors in patching.The answer will come to you in a dream.Tell me when you get it in your *cough*
You have it working now righttttt?


----------



## podunk1269 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am looking fior wwf No Mercy hacks


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I am looking fior wwf No Mercy hacks


Can't find any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Still looking.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

no hacks just texture packs....for wwf no mercy.
If I find anything I'll tell you though

Weird gameshark codes
http://thenomercyzone.clicdev.com/f/index....;showtopic=5403
high resolution texture pack
http://www.emutalk.net/showpost.php?p=328336


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 13, 2008)

One really good hack is Metroid II: The Return of Samus DX! A great game made leagues better with full color! Absolutely amazing, in fact I just finished playing it today.

Linkification


----------



## sosodef (Jun 13, 2008)

I just wanted to see if it's just me....  but I tried 11 different Zombie Ate My Neighbor roms with the hack patch, and it doesn't seem to work.  Has anyone got it working on their SD card, I just want to know so I can stop wasting my time trying.

Thanks soso


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2008)

Now this is an odd sight to see when emulating a rom hack.






I've no idea what caused this, but dayum.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

sosodef said:
			
		

> I just wanted to see if it's just me....  but I tried 11 different Zombie Ate My Neighbor roms with the hack patch, and it doesn't seem to work.  Has anyone got it working on their SD card, I just want to know so I can stop wasting my time trying.
> 
> Thanks soso
> I'll try patching it for you in a second.
> ...


What emulator?Not the kind the version and evrything
Also has it been like this since the beginning of the game.Bugs are known to happen sometimes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> What emulator?Not the kind the version and evrything
> Also has it been like this since the beginning of the game.Bugs are known to happen sometimes.


ZSNES, it happened once when I loaded ZSNES to play the game, and would persist every time I loaded the save state.
But then relaunching ZSNES fixed this, odd.

I know Metroid Legacy has it's problem with the map but that's about it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So everythings fixed right?
I use the latest snes9x never have problems.ever.
As for the update Im working on it.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 14, 2008)

I just wanted to see if it's just me....  but I tried 11 different Zombie Ate My Neighbor roms with the hack patch, and it doesn't seem to work.  Has anyone got it working on their SD card, I just want to know so I can stop wasting my time trying.

Thanks soso[/quote]
I'll try patching it for you in a second.




Thanks Eternal, I'd appreciate you looking into this, I know you're busy also.  But I tried patching it so many times last night but couldn't get it to work.

Me and my friend has been so anxious trying to get this to work... it's killing me!!!!   I know I need a life!






soso


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok im on it now.It's just I have work,and I have been working on an update for the list that includes 20 new hacks.So I will try it now.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

anime_junkie said:
			
		

> One really good hack is Metroid II: The Return of Samus DX! A great game made leagues better with full color! Absolutely amazing, in fact I just finished playing it today.
> 
> Linkification


Also I will add that.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet.Do you have any hacks for Chrono Trigger to make the game harder.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd give you a link but it also leads to the actual rom so...try Zophar's Domain...that has a hardtype hack. (or just search for Chrono trigger hacks and you're bound to see one. >_


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes.

Update:
I just finished organizing the list,and adding many translations,but I am not done yet.
Going to add a GBA section soon.

*Recently added*:
Fire Emblem Gaiden
Future Soldier: Lios
Puyo Puyo
Clock Tower
Fire Emblem 3-5 Translations
Front Mission: Gun Hazard
Rockman & Forte

These are all translations.
More hacks soon to come
Suggestions and feedback is welcome~

Distorted frequency I added it.So Nintendo DS.You can find it under Modifications and Improvements as well as other hacks.
....and soso if you want the *om pre-patched not here.Try somewhere else,but it works flawlessly so use the latest emulator.Snes9zx preferably.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 15, 2008)

....and soso if you want the *om pre-patched not here.Try somewhere else,but it works flawlessly so use the latest emulator.Snes9zx preferably.
[/quote]



Did you try this on your PC or the Wii, through the SD card?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried it on my Wii and PC.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 15, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I tried it on my Wii and PC.




I have the latest Snes 3.1 Emu...  is that what you are using also?


----------



## elm (Jun 15, 2008)

sosodef said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't get Zombies working on my Wii either, it works on my computer.
So why does it work on some & not other Wii's?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 15, 2008)

elm said:
			
		

> sosodef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait my bad I meant it works perfectly on my computer.I managed to slip Wii in there.It doesn't work on my Wii either.The current build of the Emulator probably doesn't support it.My bad.


----------



## sosodef (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is a list of hacks I have:

SNES
1) Mario Paint (using joystick)
2) Yoshi's Safari (using joystick)
3) Mario & Wario (using joystick)
4) F-Zero Hax
5) Earthbound - Winter Quest and The insult
6) Mortal Kombat: TURBO
7) Lufia: Uncensored
8) Lufia II
9) 127 Super Mario Hacks
10) Might & Magic III
11) SD Gundam G Next
12) Secret of Mana
13) 16 Final Fantasy VI
14) 8 Final Fantasy IV
15) Mario RPG - Uncensored
16) Secret of Evermore
17) Super Mario Kart: TURBO
18) Super Tecmo Bowl III
19) Legend of Zelda- The Pervert
20) Bust-A-Move REMIX
21) Dark Half
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NES  ---  I have a ton of NES, only gonna name a few though
1) Duck Hunt - Osama Hunt
2) Bionic Commando
3) Blaster Master
4) Castlevania I, II, and III
5) Double Dragon I and III
6) Final Fantasy I and II
7) Lode Runner
8) Megaman I, II and V
9) Metroid
10) Crap load of Super Mario I,II and III
11) Zelda I and II  (also Zelda II: Evil Dead Edition)
12) Donkey Kong
13) Dragon Quest
14) Dr Mario
15) Dragon Warrior
16) Adventure Island 3
17) Earthbound : Alpha
18) Kid Icarus REMIX
19) Metal Gear
20) River City Ransom
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
N64
1) Goldeneye 64 (Tetris style board looks wild, and cool multiplayer ones))
2) Mario 64 pt2: Luigi's Quest
3) F-Zero X (All NEW Tracks)
4) Sin & Punishment 64 - Translation Hack
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GB and GBA
1) Advance Wars
2) Castelvania (I,II, Legend, Aria, Harmony)
3) Final Fantasy (Legend,II,III,IV)
4) Megaman Extreme
5) Metroid (Zero Mission & II)
6) Pokemon (Red and Fire-Red)
7) Super Mario Land I and II
8) Tales of Phantasia

*edit Harvest Moon - Mineral Town GBA hack!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

How many times has Harvest Moon on GBA not been mentioned???


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> How many times has Harvest Moon on GBA not been mentioned???


Ill be adding a GBA section soon.Thanks for reminding me that it exists.


----------



## elm (Jun 16, 2008)

sosodef said:
			
		

> Here is a list of hacks I have:
> 
> SNES
> 1) Mario Paint (using joystick)
> ...






I would like to have the Duck Hunt: Osama and the Mario Paint using the joystick, and the Goldeneye 64 sounds cool, do they have a N64 emu for the PC??


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes there is a N64 emulator for the PC.It's called Project64.
I will go look for the hacks you mentioned that you want.Gimme a minute.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a new Tetris-themed multiplayer map for Goldeneye 007, it replaces Facility. Use the IPS patch on a clean Goldeneye 007 ROM in .z64 format.Click here

Here you can also find other Goldeneye hacksClick hereand the F-zero hack for new tracks.

Osama duck hunt.Alalallala he has a bomb.Clciky

Mario paint joystick hack.

I can't find the mario paint hack.If you still want it ask sosodef ina m message or something.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> This is a new Tetris-themed multiplayer map for Goldeneye 007, it replaces Facility. Use the IPS patch on a clean Goldeneye 007 ROM in .z64 format.Click here
> 
> Here you can also find other Goldeneye hacksClick hereand the F-zero hack for new tracks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.I can't find Mario Paint JoyStick hack either.The Goldeneye tetris map is fun.=D


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Cant Find it either.


----------



## Hooya (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the thread.  I especially love the Super Mario World hacks.

I'd suggest adding Dragon Quest 5 and 6 translations by DeJap to the list.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 19, 2008)

Talking about Rockman and Forte here.  

Called "Megaman 9" by many ROM sites, this is essentially worthy of that same title.  It shares the dual-character gameplay seen in Megaman X4, where you pick your hero and play their own stories blah blah blah.  Compared to the GBA version, apart from being wholly in Japanese (as I have not used the translation patch), everything on the SNES is superior.  Better music by far, and the screen is bigger so that's nice too.  And the sprites look pretty good, based off of Megaman 8, which was a PSX game as we all remember.  ;P 

Gameplay wise, it's about the same as you'd expect.  This time, bosses have to be unlocked in a semi-certain order so you can't instantly challenge Astro Man or Burner Man like in previous Megaman games.  Also, the stages are generally built with Bass in mind, so Megaman is going to have some difficulties since he can't double jump and doesn't get to fly.  You collect bolts to purchase upgrades, and you can swap them out at the pause screen like in Megaman 8.  

Honestly, a game that no Megaman fan should miss, if only to finally be able to play as Bass that's not in Megaman 7's fighting mode.  =P


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

Hooya said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thread.  I especially love the Super Mario World hacks.
> 
> I'd suggest adding Dragon Quest 5 and 6 translations by DeJap to the list.
> Thanks for the suggestions.I will add them in the next update.
> ...


Ok I will rename it.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 19, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Ok I will rename it.Thanks for the heads up.


Oh no, no no, I meant that it was _erroneously_ called Megaman 9 due to the fact that it plays exactly like the previous installments in the series, but for some reason is treated as a side game and therefore gets no number from Capcom.  This is evident in both the Japanese and English titles as there are no numbers present at all, therefore...yeah, not a "true" sequel in that case.  It is believed that Megaman 9 may be unveiled at E3 this year, so...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOH.
My bad. :FacePalm:

Goes and changes it again.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sonic 1 Megamix
Best Sonic hack ever!

http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_1_Megamix


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Sonic 1 Megamix
> Best Sonic hack ever!
> 
> http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_1_Megamix


Thanks Im going to add it when I update it.Thanks


----------



## retrogamer1975 (Jun 20, 2008)

When I did a yahoo search for a SMB3 redrawn rom hack for use with the SMW game for SNES, I saw this:

#
List of the best Rom hacks!!! - GBAtemp.net
Created by: Ghettoyouth. For use with: Super Mario World ... 100% of graphics updated to look more like SMB3/SMW. There are no other changes. ...
www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87680 - 188k - Cached

I've looked all through this thread and cannot find this listing.  Is it here?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

What you are looking for is a rom hack of Super Mario World with SMB3 graphics.
Here you go.http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/58/

There are other hacks on the first page please enjoy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 20, 2008)

I blame FireFox3 for my double post.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 20, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be aware that website has a patched rom for download, and NOT a patch.
And I REALLY like Sonic 1 Megamix too.


----------



## retrogamer1975 (Jun 21, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> What you are looking for is a rom hack of Super Mario World with SMB3 graphics.
> Here you go.http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/58/
> 
> There are other hacks on the first page please enjoy.



Actually, I was looking for this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZxiYPttiMdU

But, maybe it hasn't been released yet?  I've got a bunch of hacks, but not sure where the original links are.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

retrogamer1975 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually very rare.It is unknown if it has been released or not.I will look for it though and PM you if I find it.Kay man,but I don't think it has been released yet.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 21, 2008)

Double post my bad.
Wait I think I found it.Im not sure if it's finished.
Edit:My bad.It hasn't been released.
http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=showhack&id=1030


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you put [pokemon crack] and [Mario Kart R] to the snesDS (NDS) {.SMC for games of snesDS}?

Ok?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 23, 2008)

Neil.GBX said:
			
		

> Can you put [pokemon crack] and [Mario Kart R] to the snesDS (NDS) {.SMC for games of snesDS}?
> 
> Ok?


Huh.I don't understand?

Edit:I don't use any emulators for DS so I have no clue what you are saying.
Better if you asked someone else.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2008)

I mean that snesDS (SNEmulDS)
http://www.snemul.com/ds/

Now Can you put [pokemon crack] and [Mario Kart R] to the snesDS (NDS) {.SMC for games of snesDS}?

Ok?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe he's asking if it's possible to use modified ROMs on other emulators like SNEmulDS.  

Short answer:  If you can play the original no problem, the modified ROM (Super Demo World excepting) should in most cases run.

Long answer:  It's really hard to tell given that the ROM is modified so much but considering that the emulator doesn't have game-specific settings, the game will in all likelihood run, though with the case of some games adding content or being so large in filesize, that likelihood drops.  Emulators are generally better in terms of PC anyway since they are optimized for said system, but on either the DS or PSP they're fairly weaker and you won't get the most power out of them.  There might also be limitations on how big of file that emulator can use, I can't answer that seeing how I don't even use it myself (then why am I answering, I know).  

Unless you're on a painfully-slow connection or are otherwise lacking specific hardware, there's no harm in trying at all.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 4, 2008)

Oy! You forgot the Bahamut Lagoon translation. Superb game, that.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Costello just added anchor BBCode tags, so you could make that table of contents we discussed awhile ago.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh sweet.Im updating the list soon,and thanks for telling me that Costello added anchor BBCode tags.

Now to make that table.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Oh sweet.Im updating the list soon,and thanks for telling me that Costello added anchor BBCode tags.
> 
> Now to make that table.


You should add a few of heran bago's hacks.
He is a member of gbatemp for those who dont know.

http://www.heranbago.com/hax/hax/hack.htm

Black link owns!!
and he made some good,and funny hacks.


----------



## triple-sevenz (Jul 23, 2008)

i dunno if anyone said this before but the translation for fire emblem 4 is actually the translation patch for fire emblem 3. just adding in.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 23, 2008)

triple-sevenz said:
			
		

> i dunno if anyone said this before but the translation for fire emblem 4 is actually the translation patch for fire emblem 3. just adding in.


Thanks for the information.

Apparently I have been a lazy fuck not updating the list, or adding the BBCode.

I will update the list soon, and will be adding...
-table of content using the bbcode
-gba section
-other section
-new rom hacks
-and people's noteworthy contributions that I never got to add in.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 23, 2008)

Super Metroid Cliffhanger


----------



## hdofu (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't believe no one posted  Legend of Zelda: The Outlands (NES)


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol, add Cokemon.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 27, 2008)

Update.....

Im back.Lets get these hacks rollin.
Any suggestions, or anything I missed?
Just point it out.

_YAY._
New hacks, and sections.

Super Metroid: Cliffhanger(Snes)
MegaMan C4(Nes)
Metroid Deluxe(Nes)
Metroid Genocide(Nes)
Legend of Zelda: Curse From The Outskirts(Nes)
Zelda Challenge: Outlands(Nes)
Super Mario World: Graphics Hack(Snes)
Yoshi’s Island: Yoshi Color Fix(Snes)
Control Freak(Snes)

Added GBA Section
Pokemon Shiny Gold(GBA)
Sonic the fighter(GBA)
The legend of lonk(GBA)

Does anyone know of a romhack for harvest moon....minerals town or something?
Somebody mentioned it on the first page.>_>

Also will soon add "Others section" for PS1,Genesis, and obviously other hacks.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 4, 2008)

wooah.... you've done loads...
its actually really good.
Add the GBA translation of the Ace attorney (J) series.
And Pokemon shinygold.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 4, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> wooah.... you've done loads...
> its actually really good.
> Add the GBA translation of the Ace attorney (J) series.
> And Pokemon shinygold.


I will in the next update.Pokemon ShinyGold is already there, and I am waiting for Mother3 translation to add.


----------



## evoo1 (Aug 7, 2008)

why is that thread so deeply hidden in the dephts of gbatemp xD

just discovered this and man... pure gold!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 8, 2008)

Good to see this is being updated again. If you need/want any help maintaining this, I can come up with links, descriptions, and possibly even screenshots for some of the last few games that have been posted.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 8, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Good to see this is being updated again. If you need/want any help maintaining this, I can come up with links, descriptions, and possibly even screenshots for some of the last few games that have been posted.


I could use some help.Find anything interesting or something that I forgot to include then coming up with links/descriptions/screenshots would be great.

Still waiting for Mother 3 translation patch.>_>


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a hack for GB Pokemon Red, I cant remember its name or where I got it,
but I do have the patched-rom.
It allows you do delete sprites from the game with a glitchy knife like thing when you press select.
I think its awesome (for killing path blocking characters like the old man who needs coffee)

Its called PokeKnife or something like that

Its really good!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm having a problem with the *Brutal Mario* link in the *SNES* section. I always get a weird file of 12kB instead of what I should get to download. And the download immediately fails after that. Can somebody look into this? I'd just love to play that.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2008)

Blizzard said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem with the *Brutal Mario* link in the *SNES* section. I always get a weird file of 12kB instead of what I should get to download. And the download immediately fails after that. Can somebody look into this? I'd just love to play that.


That 12kb file would be the .ips.You need to download the rom, and patch it with th ips patch.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 19, 2008)

More hacks for the GameBoy and the GameBoy Color:

Pokemon Crystal All
Hack for Pokemon Crystal (GBC)

_This is a gameplay hack that allows you to catch ALL the Pokemon, even Celebi, Mew and Mew2. The wild Pokemon and Gym Leaders are also much harder.

Author: Flash

Author's website: http://theflash.freehosting.com _

Pokemon Brown
Hack for Pokemon Red (GB)

_This is a complete overhaul of the game. It features brand new cities, mixed characters and new areas.

Author: Coolboyman

Author's website: http://www.coolbm.com/pokemonbrown/ _

Pokemon Neo: Rocket
Hack for Pokemon Blue (GB)

_You play the role of one of Oak's prize students, Eon. Alexander comes to town, and you set out to rebuild Team Rocket and rule the world.

Author: Neo Productions

Author's website: http://www.mycgiserver.com/~neoprod/ _


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh more cool hacks


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 27, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Oh more cool hacks


yeah MORE!!!!


----------



## manobon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey I was looking for some recommendations for GBA Castlevania hacks (as in, not the Actual hack-file, necessarily), and I figured I should ask here before opening a new topic or anything. 

I already found that Awesome multi-character Harmony of Dissonance hack, but I couldn't find anything for Circle of the Moon or Aria of Sorrow (other than the Alucard-hack or the Julius save). Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh man, I'm definitely loving Super Demo World


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't think I have ditched this topic.Still waiting for the mother 3 translation before I update.


----------



## Arek1985 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm glad to see this topic hasn't died. It has been very helpful in finding some quality games.


----------



## aj_hix36 (Oct 18, 2008)

Alright, the Mother 3 translation patch is out! Time to update


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 18, 2008)

aj_hix36 said:
			
		

> Alright, the Mother 3 translation patch is out! Time to update


Amen!

Update Starts....Once I'm done masturbating.


----------



## aj_hix36 (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy moley you take a long time to get off my friend.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 11, 2008)

I like small, but fat penis.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> I like small, but fat penis.



WTF?
Reported.


----------



## adriande2 (Nov 12, 2008)

that "Super Metroid: Cliffhanger" doesn't exsist anymore for some reason


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 12, 2008)

adriande2 said:
			
		

> that "Super Metroid: Cliffhanger" doesn't exsist anymore for some reason




um yes it does

the link takes you to the site

you clikck downlaod

and then you get on onther site to chose to download original or easy version

NOOOOOB!


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah shinygold is sweet i am making my own hack of emerald called pokemon flashback and you will be in the memory region


----------



## Pedobear (Dec 5, 2008)

*claps slowly, getting faster and faster*
*tears up a little*


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 5, 2008)

Soma bringer fan-trans is pretty cool


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hate to bump the topic, but Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes entered closed beta yesterday; while there have already been bugs posted, hopefully we'll be able to play pretty quick.

The hack was mentioned in the second post, but not added to the list mainly because the only playable demo was ancient.


----------



## dagreenone (Feb 18, 2009)

Legend of Zeldaarallel Worlds is crazy hard, but is addicting for some reason.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Feb 18, 2009)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Hate to bump the topic, but Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes entered closed beta yesterday; while there have already been bugs posted, hopefully we'll be able to play pretty quick.
> 
> The hack was mentioned in the second post, but not added to the list mainly because the only playable demo was ancient.


kay....update soon I guess.

So it's completely finished.I wonder if its good.


----------



## brightsidelink (Mar 16, 2009)

I've tried two different roms along with Zsnes and Snes9x and I can't play Zelda: Parallel worlds.

Any help?


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 18, 2009)

So it's safe to patch these main files (super mario world) with the hack (panic in the mushroom kingdom) and use a DS emulator to play, right? I associate "patch" with "bricking" for some reason..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Mar 22, 2009)

brightsidelink said:
			
		

> I've tried two different roms along with Zsnes and Snes9x and I can't play Zelda: Parallel worlds.
> 
> Any help?



Want it message me.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 23, 2009)

nice thread, but sadly only works on emulaters :'(


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 10, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it looks like we'll never know.

http://www.crimsonechoes.com


----------



## joshed (May 13, 2009)

anyone know where to get the beta or preview releases of crimson echoes?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 13, 2009)

its fucking gone.

square-enix gave the chrono trigger rom hackers a cease and desist order to stop all CT rom hacking projects.

it got too popular.

CONSPIRACY OF THE RICH.

square wants us to BUY their shit instead of us playing something cool thats FREE.

or incase if somoene wanted to sponsor them..they cant because they told him to destroy it.

BUY FF13 FROM GAMESTOP SECOND HAND!!!!!!!

like bobs game and Nintendo.

they HIRED hackers to DDos the guys website!...its like...they dont want compettition!!!

what the fuck happened to free market economy?....

worse enough, they werent going to make ANY money off of it (that was the probelm...people would play the ROM hacked CT instead of buy the fuckng DS game....)

PIRATE ALL SQUARE-ENIX GAMES MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!

(I think i'll download Advent Children Complete just to spite them)

They have Become so fucking Proud. They forgot HOW BAD THEY HAD IT!

I GOT ONE PHRASE FOR YOU SQUARE.




*FINAL FANTASY 1*

* - Final Fantasy was developed during Square's brush with bankruptcy in 1987, and in a display of gallows humor, director Hironobu Sakaguchi declared that his "final" game would be a "fantasy" role-playing game; hence the title ----wikipedia*

_Imagine your fucking cushy world without it..............._


----------



## FireStarw (May 25, 2009)

Has Extra Mario Bros. been posted? It's an amazing hack of SMB by ATA which combines Mario and metroid. http://firestarw.googlepages.com/162.zip
It's a bit hard to find since the site its on is in Japanese.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm...O wonder if I should start updating this thread with new stuff...
(Since Im back)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2009)

Uh, you were gone?
(The door is that way.)


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 2, 2009)

This is an old topic but i wanna add.....

Snes

Smw hack ips-----"Cool or Cruel"



Download

Hope YOU Update


----------



## Langin (Oct 1, 2009)

very good thanks for all those info!


----------



## dsf33r24 (Oct 3, 2009)

All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 3, 2009)

dsf33r24 said:
			
		

> All I can say is AWESOME!


which one?
all?

i like most.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 13, 2010)

FireStarw said:
			
		

> Has Extra Mario Bros. been posted? It's an amazing hack of SMB by ATA which combines Mario and metroid. http://firestarw.googlepages.com/162.zip
> It's a bit hard to find since the site its on is in Japanese.


I agree! Extra Mario Bros. should be posted!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like FireStarw said, it's like Mario + Metroid, so the game is more free reign exploration instead of linear platforming.

Here's what the game looks like in action!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azll6F8CY8o

Good ol' Romhacking.net has it here:
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/369/

Extra Mario Bros. has a lot of ASM hacks, so it's pretty impressive. Also, it's complete and in English.


----------



## Darth_Muffinz (Jul 11, 2010)

umm i have a question. i want to patch the LOZ 3 samus thing into an exe. file. how do i do that?


----------



## iepic3000 (Aug 18, 2010)

under GBA hacks you should put Pokemon Toxic Purple 
it has to be one of the best pokemon hacks I have ever played


----------



## Vanster X (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been trying to find Metroid Pocket Edition but no place has it. Does anyone know where the hack can found? And what program would be recommend for making a graphic hack for The Legend of Zelda?


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 25, 2010)

it seems to me the site that use to hold these hacks is now disabled these hacks neeed to be posted on filetrip for everyone to download again


----------



## Vanster X (Sep 28, 2010)

So who has the hacks that could put them there?


----------



## wiiguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Any new links?


----------



## jimstrom (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to mention this very simple but awsome hack:


http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Games/Hacki...sRedaction.html

It's a hack for Simon's Quest, which correct a few things people find annoying in the game.

Nearly all dialogue is changed to make sense, the text box writes faster, and the transition from day to night is next to imidiatley.

Also the depressing endings is changed too.

And by far my favourite change, Draciula now has a vampire face instead of a skeleton face.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 11, 2010)

Well this is something I no longer due on a daily basis, but I will fix the links tonight/tomorrow.
=]


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 11, 2010)

Well this is something I no longer due on a daily basis, but I will fix the links tonight/tomorrow.
=]


----------



## Inunah (Nov 11, 2010)

You guys forgot the fan-translation of Seiken Densetsu 3.

The translation's page is here. On that page you'll find a French and German translation as well.

Story:


Spoiler



Once, when the world was yet trapped in darkness, the goddess of Mana felled 8 incarnations of disaster that guided the world to destruction, the God-Beasts, with the Sword of Mana, and sealed them in 8 stones. And, as the darkness left, the world was created.

The goddess of Mana turned herself into a tree, and fell asleep. Many years passed...

Due to the actions of some who plot to unleash the God-Beasts from the stones, obtain power surpassing even that of the gods, and to make the world their own, conflict breaks out heralding the end of peace...

Mana is rapidly disappearing from the earth. Even the Mana Tree has begun to wither...


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

Nice topic, can't wait to try most of the hacks.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 17, 2011)

Could you add this to the SNES section?

I found this hack a long time ago. It used to be hosted on some SMW hacking site, but the link's gone dead. Thankfully, I still have the file on hand and I've uploaded it to Mediafire. The accurate details of this hack were accounted in some random creepypasta site some time ago. YES, everything in that creepypasta is 100% accurate. I've played the hack. I would know.

Here's the download: Click this. The upload went so fast, I don't know if it's uploaded correctly. Hopefully it did. The patch should be applied to Super Mario World (U).


Yes, it's a creepypasta hack, but it's a good one. You can troll your friends with it if you want to. I know I have...... Oh, speaking of, that reminds me that Alessa hasn't seen it yet. lol


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Pokemon Brown for the Gameboy, Pokemon Prism for the Gameboy Color, Pokeomon Rijon Adventures for the Gameboy Advance, The Pokemon Ruby Destiny series is a must.

The guy hasn't posted in a year, but just in case someone picks this up.


----------



## freestile (Sep 15, 2011)

I cant believe how many rom hacks there is. I've only played the mario adventure one and that one seemed really fun.  Theres alot to keep someone busy here. No doubt.


----------



## Twan (Aug 31, 2012)

I just wanted to say thanks for this list! I was bored and could only rely on these old school games on a old computer, and the rom hacks were like playing a sequel to some games like 'mario adventure'!


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 9, 2012)

Would it be possible to update the first post? Most of the images seem to be broken now, and since MegaUpload was taken down, it seems pointless to keep the thing about uploading one massive folder on there for all of these hacks.

Still, nice list. I think I've played a few of these, and they weren't bad.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 15, 2012)

Kurt91 said:


> Would it be possible to update the first post? Most of the images seem to be broken now, and since MegaUpload was taken down, it seems pointless to keep the thing about uploading one massive folder on there for all of these hacks.
> 
> Still, nice list. I think I've played a few of these, and they weren't bad.


Give me the weekend and I'll restore this thread, and add to it.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad you come back for this thread.  I thought this thread will never fix the link.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Sep 15, 2012)

Eternal Myst said:


> QUOTE(whatsa @ May 24 2008, 08:40 AM)
> Super Mario Forever (the rom in this video: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZTUYsW0OqA0) is actually a pretty good challenge for short plays (I can't even beat 1-2). I don't want to post the rom though for the obvious legal reasons.
> 
> I don't post roms.Only patches there is a difference.Anyways super mario forever is a flash game.


Video broken.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> Video broken.


It's not broken, just gone. The uploader removed the video, apparently.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

first post needs cleaned up


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it just me or is this a mess of HTML?


----------



## Blazer (Aug 17, 2013)

the first page doesn't even load for me...


----------



## Rick333 (Aug 22, 2013)

does anyone know witch game this is?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2013)

Rick333 said:


> does anyone know witch game this is?
> 
> View attachment 4008


Wrong place to post, but it looks like Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Rick333 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Wrong place to post, but it looks like Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town.


thanks, youre right.
google confurms


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 30, 2013)

Is anyone else getting a wall of HTML on the first post?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2013)

Sage Gaara said:


> Is anyone else getting a wall of HTML on the first post?


 
After Gbatemp got hacked, alot of threads that contained coding for the last forum structure ended up like that, all broken and stuff coz the codes arent relevant anymore.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 20, 2013)

So, any chance that the OP or the mods could fix it up? This thread was pretty good, but now it's impossible to navigate.


----------



## locolol (Apr 2, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Rockman 4 Minus Infinity 



https://sites.google.com/site/rockman4mi/home


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanatos Telos said:


> So, any chance that the OP or the mods could fix it up? This thread was pretty good, but now it's impossible to navigate.


 

Might be easier just to PM him.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 16, 2014)

I always wished someone would make an ultimate Super Mario hack from SMB All-Stars for SNES - something kinda like a one player SMBX, where the game utilizes game mechanics from the first 3 games, including choice of any 4 characters (Mario, Luigi, Princess Toadstool, and Toad) as well as the SMB2 pickup/throw feature


----------



## XDel (Dec 22, 2014)

This one seems to be taking the cake for me:

Zelda - The Legend of Link

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/2136/


----------



## Khaotic Kais (Jan 26, 2015)

OP here, I've been browsing gbatemp as a guest, forgot my account information a while back and remembered I made this thread. I'll find the time to re-structure and fix this thread, any help, feedback would be appreciated. We've got a great banner so I'll take that as a great start. I'll ask the mods if they can give me access to my old account or just re-make the tread and have them pin that one with this new account. Rom hacks are a work of art a continuation or re-imagining of what originally made the game great but with a new adventure and having them organized to the point where somebody google's best rom hacks and comes across a informative and organized thread detailing the various rom hacks is a must. Eternal Myst out. (It's my birthday) =]


----------



## Hungry Friend (Apr 20, 2015)

Old ass thread I know, but it's stickied and I feel obligated to tell people about Doctor L's Chrono Trigger retranslation that basically takes the awkward as fuck Chrono compendium hack, puts much of the original US release's dialogue back in and pretty much uses the best of both translations. imo this translation is far better and less censored than CT DS's, but characters have been returned to their original Japanese names which may bother some people.(Ozzie is Vinegar, Schala is Sara etc)

also super butt bros, the greatest hack in all of existence.*(NSFW; do not look it up in public!)*


----------



## osm70 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flames of Eternity (Crimson Echoes) - sequel to Chrono Trigger


----------



## Hungry Friend (Apr 20, 2015)

ah, I forgot about that one. I haven't played through the latest build of FoE but I've played CE and an earlier version of Flames and it's really damn impressive how much was actually changed. It's a little fanfic-esque but it's one hell of a hack and I really would've liked to have seen the original CE completed.(from what I've heard, the creators of CE don't like FoE) The final boss using that sprite from Magus' castle is especially cool.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 10, 2016)

Nasha said:


> ...


reported - this link is malicious


----------



## Pineapple_Landsknecht (Jun 29, 2017)

There's an updated version of the Fire Emblem 4 translation.
https://serenesforest.net/forums/index.php?/topic/63676-fe4-translation-patch-open-beta-v7/
There's also a hack for Fire Emblem 7 on the GBA called the last promise. It's one of the best Fire Emblem hacks by virtue of being one that's complete, all I'll say here is that it's a ride.
http://www.feshrine.net/thelastpromise/


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

I like the CTGP series. They'vs added so much more to the Mariokart games I love playing so much


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

I think a really good one is the room hack that had both pokemon and digimon in it. You could catch digimon, just think about that in the world of pokemon.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Yoshi commits tax fraud best rom hack.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Akuseru06 said:


> Yoshi commits tax fraud best rom hack.


That isn't really a rom hack, just a resource swap meme.


----------



## keyzhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

list update when


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

I really loved Pokemon Ash Gray
and since yesterday, I reeally wanted to play Pokemon while watching the anime (I'm still a kid inside )
So I redownloaded Ash Gray on my Wii U, and then, I realised something
I found something that got released this year apparently

Pokemon Ash Gray Part 2

I haven't begun it, but i saw a short introduction video
It's the same as Pokemon Ash Gray Part 1, but in Jotho this time
Count on me, once I finish Part 1,  I'll go through Part 2


----------



## Krakening (Jan 7, 2019)

I know this might seem a bit odd, but it is a Widescreen hack for Mario Party 8. I can actually finally play the game without those annoying bars at the side and stretching the image.

The reason I'm saying this is because many people are already saying this I bet, but my favorite one is actually Newer Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 26, 2019)

why THE FUCK isin't Flames of Eternity on here?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 7, 2021)

Does this get updated anymore these days?


----------



## Tumors (Aug 5, 2021)

any Pokemon hack that lets you get every Pokemon (in that generation)


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 13, 2021)

How come nobdoy said Sonic 2 Pink Edition where you play as Big the Cat? Also is there a Pokemon Yellow hack that gives you running shoes?


----------



## SrMininez (Feb 26, 2022)

Another great one "La Lellenda de Cerda" a based Zelda rom


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 27, 2022)

Super Carrots 3: The Veggie Adventures. Stupid RoM hack of Mario 3 that turns everything into rabbits and you into a carrot. It's funny, perfect for shits and giggles.


----------



## Nathan95 (Apr 1, 2022)

woohoo!!!! that's awesome, you almost covered everything


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't know if anybody has mentioned Pokemon Radical Red? FRLG hack that adds Pokemon all the way up to and including Gen 8, raid dens, lots of other fun stuff. Open AGB firm can run it like any other GBA rom.


----------

